# [IC] Shamutani Hills - psi/gng



## doghead (Nov 11, 2004)

Shamutanti Hills
a psionic gng short adventure.​
*Prologue*

Far from the centers of civilisation and power that are the Three Empires, borded on two sides by mountains and the third by the Badlands of Kakhabad, the lands of the Kingdom of the Five Kingdoms are pretty much a backwater. The land itself is green but not particularly fertile. Agriculture, timber and minerals are the main resources. But they are exciting, much of the land is still covered with forests populated by wild beasts and more dangerous creatures. 

The Kingdom of The Five Kingdoms is a loose alliance of 5 kingdoms under one High King. The five kingdoms are Analand, Ruddlestone, Lendleland, Gallantaria and Brice. A new High King is selected every four years, or when a reigning High King dies, from one of the other Kings. For centuries, The Stone has been the cornerstone of this alliance. Possession of The Stone is the right of the High King.

The Stone has several mystical qualities. Untruths are more difficult to tell, and more easily detected within its aura. But most importantly of all, it grants the one who places his foot upon it great wisdom, insight and charisma. It also compels that person to do what they honestly believe to be in the best interests of all who sit within The Circle of the Stone. It isn't perfect, but its been enough to keep peace for many years.

Two days it was been stolen from the Great Hall of the King of Analand. The Stone Guard on duty were found unconscious and the doors still locked from the inside. The Hall Men heard nothing. There was only an open window on the upper floors, and some feathers. And since then there has been confusion. Some suspect the High King of seeking to extend his ownership of the stone. Some seek ways to use the event to their own advantage. Some maneuvour to prevent others from doing so. Most do all three. Lights burn late into the night, and cloaked riders stream in and out of the city.

Bruscilious, the King's sage believes that it was the work of the Birdmen of Xamen. But the lands of Xamen lie far across the Badland of Kakhabad. In Analand, almost nothing is known of the Birdmen. So a small group of young warriors of good name and psotion are gathered to together to travel to the city of Khare and seek out Xanvier, a sage of great knowledge and an expert in the ways and deeds of the Birdmen and the lands of Xamen.

Thus you find yourself standing before Bruscilious and your King, the High King. You wear you best clothes and carry your best equipment. But appart from yourselves and your mounts, the mage and the king, there is no one else there. The courtyard is quiet and subdued in the cold predawn. There will be no grand send off. You must slip out of the town like ghosts. Even your brothers and sisters are not to know exactly where you are going, or why.

Bruscilious hands you a pouch containing a (woefully inadequet) map of the lands between here and Khare, a letter from himself to the sage (in the secret language of the sages), and a dozen of the feathers found in the Hall wrapped in silk and again in oiled leather.

"Remember, even with this letter, Xanvier is as likely as like as not to leave you standing on his doorstep. Although he was once from the Five Kingdoms, he has been given little reason to love them. Your titles and positions will carry little weight with him. Be patient, respectful and resourceful."

The King wishes each of you God's speed as you kneel briefly before him in turn.


----------



## doghead (Nov 11, 2004)

*November 11th and 12th.*

*Chapter One*

From the city you ride nor-east. You have two days ride ahead of you to the homestead of Beck. There you will replenish you supplies before making your way to the Hui river, the edge of the Kingdom and the start of Shamutanti Hills. You pass through a few villages and steads and it is fairly obvious from the responses of those who you see that there has been more traffic along this road than usual. The travelling that first day is uneventful and you make good time. The next morning you set off early. If your luck holds, you should arrive at the homestead of Beck well before nightfall.

After an hour or so the road enters a wood and a short time later, a small stead appears around a bend. The stead is set in the middle of clearing ranging some two hundred to three hundred yards from its center. The numerous ten feet high mounds of earth around the stead indicate that these people make their living by charcoal burning. But what is more interesting is that, as you approach, a small knot of people forms on the road in the center of the stead ahead, growing to a dozen or so  in number by the time you get within about 100 yards. Most of them are armed. Axes mostly, although there are a few spears and short bows as well. The weapons are held awkwardly, diffidently almost. They watch you approach, but they are also rather heatedly (but in hushed voices) discussing something.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 11, 2004)

*Bendyn Human Fighter/Psion*

Bendyn makes sure his sword is loose in its scabbard and sets his shield comfortably on his arm. "Well my companions, what do you make of this? Is order breaking down with the loss of the stone or is something sinister happening in this little stead?" He continues to ride confidently. As he approaches within 20 yards of the people he raises Precognitive Defense.


----------



## Diirk (Nov 11, 2004)

"Don't be too hasty", replies Eric. "These are no warriors, look at how they hold their weapons. Perhaps something happened here that they're scared of.. a great injustice of some sorts. Let us speak with them."


----------



## Sado (Nov 11, 2004)

Casparan, not entirely familiar with the customs and manners of Analand, is content for now to stand silently to the side and let the others deal with the crowd.  He scans the crowd for any threatening movement and to see if he can pick out the leaders.


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 11, 2004)

Lirithan is startled by Bendyn's actions, the thought not really having occurred to him that these people could want to hurt them. He nods at Eric's words and then rides on a little ahead of his companions and calls out to the assembled crowd "Hail, good friends! Is something troubling you?"


----------



## doghead (Nov 11, 2004)

*November 12th.*

There is a kind of nervous resolve about the group as you steadly approach talking amoung yourself. At this distance there is little chance of your words being overhead. There is a ripple of movement as Lirithan spurs his pony forwards and a few spears and axes jerk up reflexively. But at Lirithan's words  there is almost a collective sigh from the group. There is a brief exchange between a small group of four in the center, then one steps forwards.

ooc: Roll a sense motive check. Read all of the listed information with a DC less than your result.

Sense Motive DC10: 



Spoiler



They want to talk.


Sense Motive DC15: 



Spoiler



They are prepared to make you stop and listen, although they are not very happy about doing it.


Sense Motive DC20: 



Spoiler



Lirithan's words have calmed them noticably and the situation is much less volitile now. But they want something from you quite badly.



"Ho there travellers! I am Roak. Be welcome to Tabotty," he cries in reply. But he says nothing more, seemingly happy to wait until you get close enough to converse without having to raise your voices. At this point you are still some 60-70 yards away. Behind him there is still some hushed discussion amoung the others and a few gestures to others.

ooc: As above -

Spot DC15: 



Spoiler



As you approach you notice Roak glancing at the houses around him. He shakes his head a couple of times.


Spot DC20: 



Spoiler



There is at least a couple of people behind the buildings that line the road ahead of Roak.



You are almost alongside the first building and some 50 yards from Roak.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 11, 2004)

*Bendyn Human Fighter/Psion*

To his companions, "Let us not ride so close that we put ourselves in a crossfire. They seem to want to talk." Then louder to the assembled people. "Good people of Tabotty, what has happened that you must assemble baring arms when simple travelers pass? Well met Roak, come forward and tell us what is on your mind, for we are peaceful travelers and have no quarrel with you."


----------



## Diirk (Nov 11, 2004)

Eric looks sideways at Bendyn. "My, you are suspicious, aren't you ? If they wanted a fight, no doubt they would set up an ambush on the road, rather than relying on their prey to come to them. If we must live in fear of any man we meet, I would rather die proudly than live in such a snivelling way."

With a flick of his reins, Eric motions his pony forwards to parley with Roak.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 11, 2004)

*Bendyn Human Fighter/Psion*

Bendyn shakes his head and rides forward, but not so far that he will be trapped by the hidden villagers. 

_Its a fine line between proudly and foolishly, and this mission is too important to play the fool for pride's sake._


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 11, 2004)

[Sense Motive =8
 Spot =7 ... oh dear...]


"If you agree that they only wish to talk, why would you be worried aout a crossfire. Wait... a crossfire between _who_? These are simple folk clearly in need of some kind of aid, I think you need to put aside your suspicion for the time being."

Without waiting for an answer, Lirithan trots his pony forwards until he is within normal speaking distance of Roak, seeing no reason to do otherwise.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 11, 2004)

*Bendyn Human Fighter/Psion*

"Ware the back of the houses, there are more people lurking there."  

_You're not paranoid if everyone is out to get you._


----------



## Sado (Nov 12, 2004)

"Though they have not made any hostile gestures, something has obviously disturbed them," Casparan cautions. "Let us walk lightly until we know the reason for their distress."

At the same time, Casparan eyes the buildings, having noticed people hidden behind them. He tries to position himself in such a way to be able to move around the buildings to get behind them should the need arise, without being obvious about his intentions.


----------



## doghead (Nov 12, 2004)

*Novermber 12th, in the stead of Tabotty*

ooc: I will assume that you are mounted until you state otherwise.

As you pass the first of the buildings you notice a few people lounging awkwardly behind them, like people rather trying to look like they are not doing anything in particular. They carry weapons, but look more embarrased than threatening.

As draw to a halt about 10 feet in front of Roak, the others of the stead drift slowly forwards and around to your sides somewhat. However, like those between the buildings who drift out onto the road and down towards the others, they look more awkward than anything about the weapons they are carrying. The road behind you is open and unblocked, and there is plenty of space between the buildings leading to the open land around the stead. Should you wish to leave the road in a hurry.

"Thank you for hearing us out," begins Roak. "We do indeed have troubles."

"A couple of weeks ago we started loosing animals, to a bear as it turned out. We tracked it down and tried all the usual way to drive it off but it would not move on. After about a week or so we were starting to get desperate and so we pressed it, but it turned on us, nearly killing Ober and wounding a couple of others. It was by luck alone that we did not lose someone.

"So we sent word to Highthorn and Beck* asking for their help. But we have recieved no reply.

_Which is a rather odd thing to do. A stead can swear fealty to only one man. If they are sworn to Beck why would send word to Highthorn, and vice versa?_

Roak hurries on though.

"A few days ago a rider came through here. A warrior like yourselves by the look of him. We tried to flag him down but he did not stop. A second pair of riders did stop long enough to hear us out, but would not stay to help although they too were warriors. Yesterday, a third rider rode straight over Henri, busting him up pretty bad."

Roak's voice wavers slightly as he struggles to contain his anger at the events in general, and the third rider in particular. There are mutterings from the crowd as well. At first they are mostly just confirmation noises, but as the story progresses the tone of the mutterings gets darker.

"It is not far away. An hour or so at the most, up by Big Nose hill. There is a cave near the base of the hill where it stays. It rarely seems to leave."

Roak and the rest of the steaders look up at you expectantly.


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 12, 2004)

Lirithan is full of sympathy for the villagers, though having lived in a village himself for most of his life he is keenly aware of their tradiitonal ways and so puzzled by the reference to sending appeals to two different lords. 

"Well, I will certainly do my best to help you, for it seems you have a grave need. I cannot speak for my companions of course, but I hope you will find them also willing. But before I do, tell me - who do you owe fealty to? You spoke of sending for help to both Highthorn and Beck, which is surely a mistake?"


----------



## Sado (Nov 12, 2004)

Casparan appears reluctant. To the other, he says, "Though I sympathize with these folk, our quest is of much greater importance than a village having trouble with a local beast. The fate of the Five Kingdoms could hang in the balance. We should not tarry here.

"If it is on our way, perhaps we could see what we can do. But we should not allow ourselves to be led away from our mission."


----------



## Scotley (Nov 12, 2004)

*Bendyn Human Fighter/Psion*

Softly to the others, "Aye Casparan we cannot tarry long, but these people have been driven to despair. Perhaps we can at least have a look at this most unusual bear." More loudly to the others "tell us more of this very odd bear, what did he look like, were you able to wound him at all and how are the wounded men?"


----------



## Diirk (Nov 12, 2004)

Eric looks at Casparan.

"It is only an hour away, afterl all?" he asks hopefully.


----------



## doghead (Nov 13, 2004)

*Novermber 12, in Tabotty.*



			
				Eluvan said:
			
		

> But before I do, tell me - who do you owe fealty to? You spoke of sending for help to both Highthorn and Beck, which is surely a mistake?




Roak looks up at Lirithan. He appears a little surprised and flustered by the question, and more than grateful when Casparen starts talking. He appears less happy with what the Warrior priest has to say. There are a few mutterings about "not from around here" and  "Ruddlestoner" as Casparen's accent is noted by the crowd. But as Bendyn and Eric add their thoughts to the discussion, the mood of the crowd swings back upwards somewhat.

Roak hastily seizes upon Eric's comment. "Aye its only an hour away a most. And the wounded are doing as well as can be expected thanks to Hissok's attentions. The gods have been kind and there are no broken bones or infections.

"Please. It won't take much of your time. You will be back on the road by the noon I don't doubt."

_With another five hours or so of riding ahead of you, that would mean finishing your journey as the light fails. But so long as the road remains clearly marked, you shouldn't have any difficulties finding Beck's stead. If the mounts are left here, then they should be well rested by the time you return. You would be able to push them somewhat, thus speeding your arrival this afternoon._


----------



## Scotley (Nov 13, 2004)

*Bendyn Human Fighter/Psion*

"Let us make haste and see about this bear, while our mounts get some rest."


----------



## Sado (Nov 13, 2004)

Being of a more pragmatic nature and not given to the same spirit of gallantry and bravado, Casparan assumes an austere gaze, but reluctantly nods his agreement to go along, realizing he cannot continue the quest without the others.


----------



## Diirk (Nov 14, 2004)

"Yes," agrees Eric. "The quick flash of cold steel shall free these villagers from their troubles. Any less would tarnish the name of Eric the Bold!"


----------



## doghead (Nov 14, 2004)

*Novermber 12, in Tabotty stead.*

"Thank you. Thank you. May the gods bless you for your kindness and nobility."

The sentiment and blessing is echoed from others in the crowd as well. Someone sobs quietly. A couple cheer. People rush forwards almost knocking each other over to hold your horses as you move dismount. There is chaos for a while before some order is restored.

"Your horses will be well cared for," promises Roak. "I will personally see to it myself. Ash and Witt will go with you to show you the way." Roak motions towards a man and a woman standing nearby. They each carry a shortbow and have an axe at the belt and have the look of people who spend a reasonable amount of time in the forest. Trappers probably in these woods.

So the six of you set off with Ash and Witt up front. They move lightly through the forest, but don't seem to be taking any take any great pains to be silent or inconspicious at this point. You travel south east for a while, into the heart of the woods. The woods are quiet, although not unusually so. Visibilty is about 30-40 yards through the trees. In places there is evidence that some trees have been felled.

ooc: OK. I need items in hand, marching order, any spells cast etc. You have some travelling time, so feel free to make plans among yourselves.


----------



## Diirk (Nov 14, 2004)

Strapping on his shield and drawing his battleaxe, Eric moves to take the lead, singing a hunting song as he does so. The thought of upcoming battle, of man against evil (or close enough to it!) beast, of livelihoods at stake, filled his veins with excitement. This was turning out to be a very good day.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 14, 2004)

*Bendyn Human Fighter/Psion*

Bendyn carries sword and shield in hand. He questions the guides about previous fights with the bear and the terrain around it's lair.


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 14, 2004)

Lirithan walks quietly at the rear of the group, looking contemplative. He reflects on the upcoming test, though he cannot help but also wonder why Roak seemed so flustered when the question of his allegiance was brought up. He is not suspicious, for it is not in his nature, but he is puzzled and intensely curious. As they near their destination he focuses his will and uses it to shape the air about himself to afford some protection. He also draws his crossbow, though he hopes that he will not have to use it, since for the most part it is but a last reserve in case he drains his mental reserves. 

(manifest inertial armour)


----------



## Sado (Nov 14, 2004)

Casparan makes sure his darkwood buckler is secured on his arm, forms his Mind Blade, imbues it with the extra power his training allows him (psychic strike), and allows the blade to dematerialize again. He also takes a moment to *concentrate* and *focus* himself.

He follows the others, not being as familiar with the ways of the wild as they, keeping a watchful eye for any sign of danger.

(OOC Eluvan we are on foot, left the horses at the village)


----------



## doghead (Nov 14, 2004)

*November 12, on the way to the bear cave.*

At first Ash and Witt are happy enough to walk with you answering you questions. Although only one or the other at a time. The other always stays about 10 yards feet ahead.

The bear you learn appears to be little out of the ordinary, five foot height on its back paws, perhaps little bigger than usual. But the most striking is that it held its ground when they approached banging drums and banging sticks together. Likewise when they pelted it with rocks and stones. It was when they tried smoking it out that it attacked them, emerging from the smoke like a deamon and nearly killing two of their number.

The cave? Well the area is much like this. Visibility is about 30-40 yards with tress every 10 yards or so. There is a small steam about 40 yards from the entrance down a slight slope. Its will be much easier to show you they conclude.

Eventually they motion you to move up quietly alongside them.

"The cave is about 10 minutes from here, down that way. We need to move carefully from here, so Ash and I," for it is Witt who is talking "will go ahead. Stay about 10 yeards behind us and keep your eyes open. There is a place this side of the stream, the cave is one the other side, where you can get a look at the lay of the land. We will take you there first. Its only a minute out of the way."

ooc: The way I see it is that the ponies are not a trained war animals. At the first sign of a bear a pony, being an eminantly sensible animal, would bolt in the other direction. It would take a skilled rider to make them approach one. Ash and Witt will be against taking mounts - you never know when the bear might show up. They will also strongly insist that you agree to leave it behind when you get close to the cave. (ie: here.) Let me know if you do choose to ride.

ooc: When appropriate, please note any bonuses, numbers or effects in an ooc post like this one. I will try and catch everything, but doing so will help ensure that I do, as well as help speed things up. Thanks.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 14, 2004)

*Bendyn Human Fighter/Psion*

"Okay my friends, we haven't fought together before, so I'd like to take a moment to talk about the strategies you favor." He taps his breastplate, "I for one am too heavily armored to have any chance of sneaking up on the bear. The best I can hope is that he doesn't sneak up on me. Personally, in the best case I would like a moment before the battle to prepare my mind, then attack close up with sword and shield. In these woods I don't think we are going to have much of a chance to use bows and such." He looks at each in turn, "I'm guessing that Casparan, you and Eric will favor a strategy similar to mine, but Lirithan will want to hang back and use his power from a distance. I would guess that our guides will be best using their bows. I suggest we three surround the bear as best we can to keep him off Witt, Ash and Lirithan. What say the rest of you?"

OOC: Bendyn orders his psicrystal to help spot the bear from his shoulder and then back off once the fight starts.


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 14, 2004)

Lirithan nods. 'That sounds quite sensible to me. As you say, I am best suited to hang some way from the fight and influence it form a distance.' 

ooc: +4 soak from inertial armour (total 7)


----------



## Diirk (Nov 14, 2004)

"Indeed, " says Eric agreeably. "I shall need but a moments pause before battle and I shall make myself into a much distracting target for the beast."


----------



## Sado (Nov 15, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> "Your horses will be well cared for," promises Roak. "I will personally see to it myself. Ash and Witt will go with you to show you the way." Roak motions towards a man and a woman standing nearby. They each carry a shortbow and have an axe at the belt and have the look of people who spend a reasonable amount of time in the forest. Trappers probably in these woods.






			
				doghead said:
			
		

> ooc: The way I see it is that the ponies are not a trained war animals. At the first sign of a bear a pony, being an eminantly sensible animal, would bolt in the other direction. It would take a skilled rider to make them approach one. Ash and Witt will be against taking mounts - you never know when the bear might show up. They will also strongly insist that you agree to leave it behind when you get close to the cave. (ie: here.) Let me know if you do choose to ride.




OOC: Did we bring our horses? I thought we were leaving them at the village.

"Perhaps," Casparan says. "Or if you prefer, I could scout ahead with one of the guides. The warriors of Telak are quite capable of moving swiftly and silently when the need arises (Move SIlent, Spot, and Listen all at +6)."

GM Only: 



Spoiler



Casparan is a stranger to this land, and not familiar with its customs and mores, so he does not say anything to the others, but he does not entirely trust their guides and will be keeping a wary eye on them.


----------



## doghead (Nov 15, 2004)

*November 12, on the way to the bear cave.*

ooc: Sado - noted.

At Casparen's offer Ash and Witt look at each other. Ash shrugs. Witt nods. "Can you take the left flank? 5 yards back and 10 yards out? Ash, can you take the lead? I'll take the right."

Witt turns to the others. "Are you all ready?"

*assuming that you are*

Ash leads you down a gentle slope. You move a little more slowly now as the three up front work to keep the noise to a minimum. About ten minutes later they swing up a small rise that brings you to the top of a small drop, at the bottom of which gurgles a small stream.

"The cave is over there," Witt says quietly after you all gather beside him. He points slightly east of north. "About 40, 45 yards." You can't see much more than a dark patch against the side of the hill, but Witt assures you that that is it. There is a slight slope leading up from the stream. The area in front of the cave appears a little less treed than elsewhere, but only marginally. There are some small bushes and obstructions on the forest floor, but nothing big enough to block passage. 

"You will need to go back down and work around to your left to cross the stream."


----------



## Scotley (Nov 15, 2004)

*Bendyn Fighter/Psion*

"Witt, how deep is the cave? Will we be able to see or do we need a light source?" Bendyn looks over the terrain. "Should we pause when we get across the stream to bring our powers into play, then head for the cave?"


----------



## doghead (Nov 16, 2004)

*Witt of Tabotty.*

"Ah, not so deep I think. Mebee 20 or 30 feet. It seems popular with bears, so we generally keep clear of it. Everyone says that warm air comes out from  back, but I wouldn't know about that myself.

"To be honest, I don't think you will have to worry about going in after bear, it seems more than happy to come out after you."

Witt looks a little nonplused at the second question. She turns and looks over her shoulder, assuming that the question must be directed at one of your companions, for she knows nothing of 'powers'.


----------



## Diirk (Nov 16, 2004)

"It may be more prudent to prepare ourselves fully before crossing the stream.. at such a short distance we must be fully prepared for an attack at any time."


----------



## doghead (Nov 16, 2004)

ooc: Yeap. any powers cast, weapons readied and 'marching' order please.


----------



## Sado (Nov 16, 2004)

Casparan will ready his mind blade (imbued with psychic strike +1D8 damage) after they cross the stream. He falls in behind the others.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 16, 2004)

*Bendyn Human Fighter/Psion*

Bendyn will take the front rank. He is psionically focused and pauses at the stream to clear his mind. He has sword and shield in hand.

OOC: Activate Precognitive Defense and Precognition Offensive +1 AC, saves and to attacks. 2 min duration each.


----------



## Diirk (Nov 16, 2004)

Before Eric crosses the river he will focus himself and manifest Expansion (augmented to 10 min/level), Metaphysical Weapon and Offensive Precognition.

OOC: The former lasts 30 mins, the latter 2 last 3 mins each. Net effect +2 str, -2 dex, -2 defense, +4 soak, +1 attack, +6 damage, -1 reflex, 10ft reach, 5 pp spent.


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 16, 2004)

Lirithan crosses the stream cautiously at the rear of the group, the invisible wall of force that surrounds him still present.


----------



## doghead (Nov 18, 2004)

*November 12, outside the bear cave.*

There is a brief pause at the stream while powers are manifest, then the four of you spash through the shallow waters to the other side.

Eric quickly pushes forwards to the front, Lirithan falling in about 10 feet behind him. Casparen and Bendyn take up postions to the left and right respectively, a little behind Eric, infromt of Lirithan.

The obstructions on the ground and the demands of moving quietly slow you down somewhat, and it takes about a half a minute before the entrance of the cave becomes visible again through the trees. You've headed a little to much to the north, but not by much. Everything looks quiet.

The bear crashes out of the undergrowth a little a head and to your right, about 30 yards off. Its head swings left and right as it moves, sniffing the air. About 20 yards from you it comes to a halt. With a snarl it throws itself onto its hind legs - nearly 6 feet of muscle, fangs and claws - and roars.

ooc: Apologies for the delys ..

Initiative result - Character (Init bonus)
21 - Casparan (+1)
14 - Lirithan (+0)
09 - Bendyn (+2)
08 - Bear 
07 - Erik (+2)

Am I missing something with the psicrystals here?

I'm going to try running from lowest to highest initiative order for declarations. Then actions will then be played out in initiative order. Its a little slower, but this is a fairly small combat, so we will see how it goes here.

Notes: Forest - Speed/2. Visibility about 90 feet. There is always a tree about 15 feet from you at any one time.

For simplicity's sake, I'll declare the bear's actions now. The bear will drop down and charge anyone (the nearest if more than one) who approaches.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 18, 2004)

*Bendyn Human Fighter/Psion*

Bendyn tries to look brave in the face of the bear's impressive display. To his psicrystal he says softly, "Firaxis, I think it best you climb a tree and watch for more bears or other opponents."  He readies his weapons and prepares his mind to deliver a mental attack as soon as the bear gets a little closer. Trying his best to sound bold he says to the others, "Anyone ever tried bear steak? I hear its quite good if a bit greasy."

OOC: Holding action until the bear gets to 30' then Mind Thrust augmented by 1 point for 2d10 mental damage. A will save of DC 13 to negate.


----------



## Diirk (Nov 18, 2004)

Hampered by the trees, Eric moves forward slowly, axe at the ready. Keeping his eyes on the bear he moves to keep his bulk between the bear and the others. In position, he braces himself for an attack and prepares to swing back.

(OOC: Move 10' towards the bear and ready to attack if approached)


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 18, 2004)

Lirithan is unused to serious combat, and frankly the bear terrifies him. He tries hard not to let his nervousness show, however, and manages to shut his mind to the distractions and focus instead on bringing the force of his will to bear against the beast. 

((identical action to Scotley, but augmented to 3pp for 3d10 damage, with a will save DC 16 to negate.))


----------



## Sado (Nov 19, 2004)

Casparan forms his Mind Blade and move to the front with Eric and Bendyn. He makes no aggressive moves, waiting to see what the bear will do. Should the bear attack he will throw his Mind Blade at the bear when it comes within range (30 ft) and fall back behind Eric and Bendyn while he reforms his blade.


----------



## doghead (Nov 20, 2004)

*November 12, encounter with the bear - Round 1.*

For a while there is a frozen stillness as the two side eye up the other and wait. In the background the sounds of forest the murmur like some distant thing.

Suddenly the stillness is shattered as Erik moves forwards. With a crash of undergrowth the bear drops to all fours and charges towards the warrior. The forest goes silent as if watching the drama unfolding. 

Bendyn and Casparen step up beside Erik.

The only sound is the bear's panted snarls as it lurches forwards, closing the gap with huge awkward strides. Thirty feet from you Casparen explodes smoothly into motion and there is a flash of light across the distance separating you. Lirithan and Bendyn release their attacks with a controlled shout*. The bear staggers to one side as if struck by a great hammer, but it refuses to go down. It takes a couple of groggy steps, shaking its head in confusion.

Casparan takes a step back.

ooc: * You don't really have to *shout*, but there is an audible component. I'm going to put up the numbers for a while just in case I'm missing anything. 
Casparan: Mind Blade Attack 9+4 vs 13+4 (missed).
Lirithan: Bear's Will Save 9+2 vs DC 16 (failed); Dam 26-7=19.
Bendyn: Bear's Will save 20+2 vs 13 (success).

*End Round 1.*


----------



## Diirk (Nov 20, 2004)

Hefting his axe, Eric concentrates briefly and sends a surge of power down its haft as he swings it at the bear. "For victory!" he shouts exultantly.

OOC: Psionic Weapon, expending focus to do +2d6 damage this strike only


----------



## Sado (Nov 20, 2004)

Casparan readies his Mind Blade again. His armor is not as strong as the others', so he will try to circle around the beast once it has engaged the others, to strike from the rear.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 21, 2004)

*Bendyn Human Fighter/Psion*

Bendyn joins Eric in attacking the bear. He puts all his strength and mental concentration into his blow. 

OOC: Also, using Psionic weapon and the Lucky property of the blade if he misses.


----------



## doghead (Nov 23, 2004)

*November 12, outside the cave of the bear.*

Once again there is a moment of calm before the storm. The bears snarls softly at you. Erik charges it. Bendyn leaps forwards to stay by his companion's side. Casparan, slips around towards the flanks, looking for an opening.

Erik and the bear meet with a grunt and crash. Erik manages to get the corner of his shield to the bear's blow, but it's not enough to stop its claws from raking across his leg, moderately wounding him. 

Bendyn's perfectly executed strike fells the bear. His sword slides deep into its chest and the bear crashes to the ground with a suprised grunt. Dead. Well and truely.

ooc: Crunch -

Bear's Attk: 17+9-3 vs Erik Def 11+7-2 = Hit/+7 dam.
Bear Dam 3+6+7-9-4 = 3 Wounds to Erik.

Bendyn Attk: 20+7+1 vs Bear Def 8+6-3 = Hit/+17 dam/Crit.
Bendyns Crit Con (Bypas Nat Arm): 13+7+1-4 vs 2+6-3 = Confirmed.
Bears Crit Save: 9+3-3 vs 10+1+3+1 = Failed.
Bendyn's Dam: 10+6+3+17-5 = 31 Wounds to Bear.

Re Timing: The bear went first as it had readied its attack, Bendyn acted next as he had a higher initiative. Erik would have been next, then Casparan, as Casparan was waiting on the other two to draw the bears attention. Perhaps not to the letter but its seemed to make sense.

Re Criticals: These might be quite common. So to speed things up, the default is 'Bypass'. If you want another result, please call it when you post your actions.

There is silence in the forest for a moment, as if it senses the death. But then a breeze rustles the leaves, a bird chirps and then another responds, and gradually the sounds of the forest return.


----------



## Diirk (Nov 23, 2004)

"Ah!" says Eric. "A pleasant diversion I must admit, but I time to get back to the task at hand. A quick look around to make sure there are no more of the beasties, then back on the road we go, right lads?"


----------



## Sado (Nov 23, 2004)

Casparan takes Eric, Bendyn, and Lirithan aside. "Something seems amiss here. Considering the ease with which we dispatched the beast, why did they need us at all?

"I haven't said anything before, but the whole situation seems queer to me, and I don't entirely trust these people.  Let us back to the village and move on with our quest swiftly. The sooner this is behind us, the more at ease my mind shall be."


----------



## Scotley (Nov 23, 2004)

*Bendyn Human Fighter/Psion*

"Eric, how is your leg? I have some small skill at healing if you want me to have a look," says Bendyn as he carefully cleans his blade. "I don't know, something does seem wrong, but you saw how those villagers held their weapons when we rode in. How many dropped them and ran at the bear's first display of aggression? Shouldn't we at least have a look in the cave since we are here?"

OOC: What are our guides doing now and what did they do during the fight if anyone paid attention to them?


----------



## doghead (Nov 23, 2004)

ooc: Hey Sado, did you *see* the amount of damage you guys dealt out to my poor bear? Bendyn alone did 36 points of damage in one hit. Should have gone with a brown one. That would have given you pause for thought 

But seriously, the bear was working with Attack +9, Damage +6. Those sort or numbers can carve through commoners and warriors. A bear is quite a handfull for ordinary village people. And its rather more unsettling when its acting unusually aggresively. Black bears usually keep clear of humans.

Of course, they still *could* be up to something.

Scotley - the guides stayed by the stream (about 50 yards back). Glancing around, you can see no sign of them at the moment.


----------



## Diirk (Nov 24, 2004)

"Oh, its just a small scratch. Don't put yourself to any great lengths, but if its no bother a few bandages or what-not would be splendid. My appreciation to you."


----------



## Scotley (Nov 24, 2004)

*Bendyn Human Fighter/Psion*

Bendyn takes his healer's gear from his bag and sets to work on Eric's leg. "What happened to our guides. I was sure they'd want to prepare this beast for cooking."


----------



## doghead (Nov 24, 2004)

*Novenber 12, at the cave of the bear.*

An inspection of the cave reveals nothing unusual appart from the warm air that seems to seek out of the cracks in the stone at the back of the cave. The floor of the cave is covered with leaves and small branches in preparation for hibernation. A quick scuffle around reveals nothing of interest under it all.

A holler will bring Ash and Witt. If none is forthcoming, you find them waiting beside the stream, a little anxious about whats happening by the time you get back. Either way they are over joyed to hear that you are all safe and the bear dispatched. They are keen to see the creature, and both a little disappointed to find the hide marred by a nasty festing crossbow bolt wound in the haunch and a little relieved to have discovered the reason for the bear's aggressive behaviour. 

Ash is nominated to stay by the bear and protect it from scavengers. But before you leave, but after saying the appropriate words of thanks to the bear god, Ash carves out the bear's claws and give the bloody handfull to the slayers.

Witt is nominated to take you back to the village, and incidently also gather some others to help with the butchering and carrying. He virtually trots the whole way back.

The villagers are likewise delighted by the outcome. You are rather mobbed by people wanting to hear the story and everyone wants to hug you. Everyone rushes around both trying to get you ready to leave and trying to get you to stay for the celebration they are going to have.

ooc: Feel free to insert anything in the above, but I thought I would give things a little push along.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 24, 2004)

*Bendyn Human Fighter/Psion*

Bendyn feeling more than a little proud of himself, manages to shrug off the thanks of the people. "We have important business that cannot wait. Please drink a toast to us and enjoy the feast."


----------



## Sado (Nov 24, 2004)

Casparan too is eager to leave and continue with their quest, though he is a bit more at ease with the villagers than before.

"My friends, we have done good work here. But we have a greater task at hand, and the longer we tarry the more grim the fortune of our kingdoms may be.  Let us be on our way."


----------



## doghead (Nov 27, 2004)

*November 12, back on the road.*

Horses and ponies are eventually saddle and mounted, farewells said and small gifts of fruit or smoked meat pressed into your hands as you head off out of the village. Glancing up you see that the sun is not quite at its zenith. With the horses rested and refreshed, you should arrive at the stead of Beck before sundown.

And so it proves, although a short detour down the wrong path at one point does mean the sun is approaching the horizon when the trees open up and the first fields of the stead appear before you. The stead is a sizable one. About a mile away a huge Great Hall holds the center of the stead. It is surrounded by numerous smaller buildings, including some as large as many of great halls in other steads. Numerous people work the fields and herds that you can see surrounding the central cluster of buildings. 

You have all heard something of the stead of Beck and the man who commands the loyalty of those who live there. Sean Beck.

Sean Beck was one of the great warriors of the Analand. His name appears in many of the stories told by your fathers and uncles and grandfathers even. Three Rivers Running and The Burning of Cymara are the most well known tales which spring to mind. If the tales are true, then he is a bear of a man who few can lay a weapon on when he has a spear in hand. But for the last dozen years or so he has lived out here and shunned the city, although the stories don't speak to that.

As you move down the road, several people stop and watch and sometimes wave. But none make any move to intercept you. A moment later it becomes clear why. Three men on ponies emerge from the stead and gallop rapidly toward you. Unlike those in the fields, they wear armour and carry spears and swords, although they are carried lightly and tradition demands that visitors are treated with respect and given food and shelter so long as they come in peace. But then again, these are more troubled times than usual.

ooc: the terrain is fairly open and the riders about half a mile distant. It will take them about 5 minutes or so to reach you.


----------



## Diirk (Nov 27, 2004)

"Looks like armed greeting parties are to be the new trend," murmurs Eric quietly. "I think I preferred it when all one had to worry about was a feral wolf threatening the chicken! Ah well, to parley!"


----------



## doghead (Nov 28, 2004)

*November 12, outside the Stead of Beck*

The lead horsemen pulls up about 20 feet from you, his two companions about 10 feet on either side of him. Their mounts kick up clods of dirt and grass as they do so. The one in the center, a well built man with a black beard in braids, leans forwards in his saddle and considers you for a moment before breaking the silence.

"Ho strangers! Who comes the Stead of Beck and for what reason?"

While the mans tone is not exactly hostile, a more traditional greeting usually includes a welcome and introduction. Its not uncommon to ask a man if his intentions are friendly, honor requires that a person not lie. But ones reasons are not usually so directly asked for.


----------



## Diirk (Nov 29, 2004)

Eric formally introduces himself, and the party. "As for our intentions, your stead is simply a stop on our journey. We were hoping to resupply and rest here so that we may continue afresh the next day, if that isn't too much of a imposition on your generous hospitality. If I may ask, who do I have the pleasure of speaking to ?"


----------



## doghead (Nov 29, 2004)

*November 12th, near the Stead of Beck.*

The bearded one leans forwards in his saddle and his gazes flicks from one to the next as as Erik introduces the party. His brow furrows in thought.

"I am Sorren," the bearded one answers sullenly, as if surprised at being asked.

"Aye and of course you are welcome here." He cranks out a creaky smile. "I never ment to suggest otherwise. Its just that things have been a little unsettled of late, as you probably well know."

He frowns for a moment.

"There is not much beyond here but the Hills. You'd be heading that way I suppose?"


----------



## Scotley (Nov 29, 2004)

*Bendyn Human Fighter/Psion*

Bendyn nods, but says nothing content to let Eric do the talking, but he wonders what sort of 'unsettling' things have been happening here.


----------



## doghead (Nov 30, 2004)

*November 12, the Stead of Beck.*

*doghead casts _Minor Post Count Buff_.*


----------



## doghead (Nov 30, 2004)

*November 12, the Stead of Beck.*

"Aye well, lets get you back then."

Sorren turns to one of his companions and tell him to ride on and inform the Housecarl who is coming. The man hells his horse and setts off at a canter. Sorron wheels his horse around also and sets off back towards the stead at a more leisurly pace. The other man falls in alongside you as you pass beside them. They prove to be a bit more gragerious than at first although the talk remains fairly small. They have been to the city once or twice, and inquire after people and places they know or know of. News of the theft of the stone has reached here, although the other man don't seem to draw any connection between that and your visit, and Sorren doesn't say anyhitng about it.

Eventually you reach the outer buildings of the stead. Instead of leading you to the great hall, Sorren veers off to the left. The afternoon chill is falling, and the smell of smoke and cooking is starting to fill the air. Sorren pulls up outside a small hall, probably a guest hall, set a little off on its own, about 70-80 yards from the Great Hall (although there are other buildings much closer). The double doors at the front are open, as are the shutters along the walls. Several people move around inside and the thick smoke of a new fire pours out of the chimney.

As you arrive, Sorren hails those inside and a balding man with a boyish face appears at the door.

"Ah, you must be the travellers from the city. We are expecting you I believe?"

Assuming that you confirm that it is so, he goes on.

"Welcome to the Stead of Beck. I am Aaron, Sean's Housecarl. Sean is somewhat tied up at the moment, but bids me to pass on his greetings and make sure that you are looked after. I thought that we would put you up here, its nice and quiet. We should be almost finished inside, and food will be along shortly. The stables here haven't been prepared, so the boys will stable your ponies with ours if that is all right. So grab anything you need and come in."

The hall consists of a single large room and several smaller 'rooms' at the rear, separated off from the main area by heavy hangings. The main room usually serving as a eating hall and dormitory for the warriors. Its a fairly typical guest hall for lords and their retainers, although a fair bit larger than may you have seen. There is more than enough room for all of you. As you arrive the Housecarl begins ushering out the others in the room. A moment later, there remains only yourselves, the Housecarl and Sorren.

"Well," Aaron says with a smile, "How is old Brucillious these days?"


----------



## Diirk (Nov 30, 2004)

"Old," replies Eric with a wink. "Beyond that he's in good health, still much the same as ever."


----------



## doghead (Nov 30, 2004)

*Aaron, Housecarl of Beck.*

Aaron ponders your response for a moment, as if unsure how to proceed.

"Bruscillious ... er, mentioned that some aquaintences of his would be passing this way a few days later ..."

He considers you expectantly.


----------



## Sado (Nov 30, 2004)

Casparan raises an eyebrow at Aaron's statement, but says nothing and continues stowing his belongings.  He glances around the hall, taking in the details of the place.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 30, 2004)

*Bendyn Human Fighter/Psion*

"Thank you for the fine welcome Aaron. My name is Bendyn Norath, son of Railyn Norath. I have been a student and now friend of Bruscillious. He has us doing a favor for him. He isn't as able to travel as he once was so we are off to do a little research for him. How is Sean Beck? I remember seeing him at court in my youth, but it has been some years."


----------



## doghead (Dec 4, 2004)

*Aaron, the Housecarl of Beck.*

Aaron looks relieved.

"Ah. Thats great. Bruscillious mentioned keeping this as quiet as possible. Of course Sean knows, as do a couple of others. But I wasn't sure what to do when you didn't say anything about Brucillious. For a moment I wondered if I had got the right group.

"Still, all is fine now. I'll leave you to to get cleaned up. Dinner will be ready at sundown. I'll send someone over to fetch you."

And so half an hour later there is a knock at the door and you are taken to another hall, but this one already full of men and women from the stead. Its not an honour dinner per say, more like a large get together to hear news of the city and the world at large. But the food is good and the drink particularly so. 

Everyone has questions about the city, and in particular the theft of the Stone. But no one makes more than polite inquiries as to your reasons for being out this way. They all want to hear the story of your encounter with the mad bear, but there is a slightly strained response when the question of Tabotty's request for aid comes up. Sean makes only a brief appearance. He looks gaunt and worn, says little, and only picks at his food for a while. He gets a little more animated when his wife suggests that perhaps he retire for the night, but his Housecarl calms him down and after making his excuses, he leaves with his wife and Housecarl.

After a few hours things begin to wind down, and people drift off back to their homes and their beds. When you return to yours, you find that the bedding has been laid out for your return, a thick padded bedroll and blankets laid out on the low wooden platform that serves as a bed in these parts. A large fire burns in the cental hearth and small braziers have been placed in four of the 'rooms' along with the bedding. Judging by the heat of the stones, it has been for some time. The night is chilly, but the hall is warm enough.


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 4, 2004)

Lirithan is quite excited all night, taking in the atmosphere of the place. By now he is somewhat used to grand surroundings, having become accustomed to them through his time under Bruscillious' tutelage, but this Stead has a feel completely different to what he is used to, and he drinks in the novel surroundings with wide-eyed wonder. His enthusiasm is somewhat infectious, and he gets on very well with everyone he talks to over dinner. As he returns to his room, for the first time since leaving, he finally has some time to sit in comfortable surroundings and reflect on his situation. He finds himself somewhat bowled over by the fact that he is truly involved in this grand quest, staying as an honoured guest in a foreign stead because of his importance. He spends some time simply staring into the flames in the hearth and silently thinking these things over, a content smile on his face.


----------



## Sado (Dec 5, 2004)

Casparan spends some time warming himself by the fire, but soon weariness overtakes him, and he slips off quietly to his bed.  He wishes he had more time to explore the stead, so different from the villages and settlements of his homeland. Perhaps he will have a chance tomorrow.


----------



## Diirk (Dec 5, 2004)

Eric makes conversation with all nearby, spinning extravagant tales of close shaves hunting and his life as a self appointed roaming 'protector of the people'. When the night wears on and the crowd starts to thin, he retires to his room for a good nights sleep so that he may continue his mission early in the morning. Barring delays, of course.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 6, 2004)

*Bendyn Human Fighter/Psion*

Bendyn will abandon his armor and traveling clothes for his more noble clothes. Bendyn chats amiably during dinner and shares news from the city trying to focus on good news rather than the current crisis. He will subtly question the more verbose locals about Sean's health and the state of the stead. He will mingle with the drinkers in hopes they will be the most open. He will drink a good bit, but stop short of drunk. He will finish the night will a large jug of water and hope he doesn't regret his excesses in the morning. He will likely be the last of his group to bed, but before his companion's retire he will take a moment to praise each one for the successful bear hunt.


----------



## doghead (Dec 7, 2004)

*November 13th, The Stead of Beck*

The night is cold, but the blankets warm and the bedding thick.

You arise at dawn feeling refreshed. Food arrives shortly after you finish dressing, as do several visitors. The Housecarl and his blackbearded assistant. Sean and his wife, Alanna. They apologise for the lack of ceremony, but give you their blessings. In the light of day, Sean looks even more drained and pale, and seems to lean heavily on the arm of his raven haired wife. Slender and beautiful, she seems to have enough strength for both of them, and then some.

Sean and his wife do not stay long, leaving the Housecarl and his companion to see you off. As mount up, the Housecarl gives you some final directions.

"Take the eastern path to the river that marks the boarder between Analand and the Hills. It lies about an hour from here. The path will take you to a ford. From there take the northerly path to Cantopani, a small settlement of traders - although most are rogues and thieves - which should be no more than an hour or so beyond the river. From Cantopani onwards there are three routes to through the Birritanti to Khare, a cityport on the Jabaji river. They will all be equally as treacherous I imagine, so you will have to use your best judgement when the time comes.

"May the gods grant you good luck and a safe arrival."

The early morning air is crisp, and the rising sun paints the land in colours of natural beauty, which only serve to remind you of how dark the road ahead is reputed to be.

ooc: Marching order and any preparations, items to hand, etc please.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 7, 2004)

*Bendyn Human Fighter/Psion*

Bendyn rises a bit sluggish, but ralleys quickly. He meditates briefly and dons his armor. Despite the warnings of a difficult road ahead Bendyn is in a fine mood and eager to travel on such a beautiful day. 

OCC: Bendyn will be happy to ride in the front rank. He keeps his shield on his shoulder, but hands free for the reins. Sword, lan ce or javelin are close at hand. He is armored and has his psionic focus. Will the path allow two or more to ride abreast or must we go single file?


----------



## doghead (Dec 7, 2004)

ooc: the path is little more than an vague suggestion of a way. Mostly you can ride two abreast, but there will be times you have to go single file.

Oh yeah, I forgot to mention. The stead will supply you with 5 days rations, two water skins (there are plenty of streams) and bedroll and blanket each if you don't have them already. Please update the rg thread. If you have any other requests, let me know in the ooc thread.


----------



## Sado (Dec 7, 2004)

Despite a full night's sleep, Casparan is also a bit groggy as he readies his equipment and mount.  Here the sun rises and sets in a different manner than in his lands. He falls in behind the others, not really inclined to lead for the time being.  He manages to acquire his psychic focus in spite of himself, and, buckler on arm, waits for the others.


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 7, 2004)

Lirithan is up bright and early, and in a cheerful mood as he readies himself for the journey. He is naturally inclined to ride towards the rear of the group, but is happy to let Casparan fall behind him. 

 ((Psionically focused. No items to hand.))


----------



## doghead (Dec 8, 2004)

*November 13, into the Hills.*

The way to the river is simple enough, and you arrive at the river ford in good time. On the other side, you see two paths, on following the river south, the other going noreasterly into the hills. You turn your mounts towards the hills.

The path winds through fields of wild scrubland.The countryside is deserted and the eerie silence is broken only by the cawing of an occasional crow. The birds appear to pause in the air to examine you as they pass and you feel uneasy in thier presence. The path takes you slowly upwards, and eventually you crest the top of a ridge, from the top of which you can see the path continueing down the other side to a small settlement of about 20 huts at the base of the Shamutanti Hills about a mile distant. The path runs directly through the village. Smoke rising from the huts, and the occasional barking of dogs tells you that the village is occupied.

The land around the village is the same wild scrubland that you have been riding through since crossing the river. Here and there there are some small copses of trees. Passing around the village would be possible, although would require a sizable detour if you wish to remain unseen.


----------



## Sado (Dec 8, 2004)

"We are no longer in civilized lands'" Casparan cautions. "It would be best to walk lightly.

"Was there any mention of this village? Could this be Cantopani?"


----------



## doghead (Dec 8, 2004)

ooc: The timing is about right for Cantopani. You set off  a little over 2 hours ago.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 8, 2004)

*Bendyn Human Fighter/Psion*

Bendyn looks at the village for a moment and then turns to his companions. "Well my friends, should we consult the locals about our posible routes from here or try and slip past and take our chances? Personally, I think we should try and find a local with some knowledge of the paths we can take."


----------



## Diirk (Dec 9, 2004)

"Certainly, " Eric says. "If they truly are rogues and thieves as suggested, then trying to remain unseen will provoke them more surely than simply striding up to them with a 'Ho there, neighbour.'"


----------



## Sado (Dec 9, 2004)

"And I'll wager they if anyone would know the best routes through to Khare as well," Casparan says wryly. "Let us go and meet these 'rogues'."

With that he urges his mount forward at a slow walk.


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 9, 2004)

Lirithan is not entirely comfortable with the plan to simply speak to the locals, but neither is he entirely convinced that they are all rogues and thieves. In his limited experience, such stereotypes are rarely to be relied upon. As such he is happy enough simply ot follow the others.


----------



## doghead (Dec 14, 2004)

*November 13th, approaching a village*

You heel your mounts forwards and set off towards the village at a walk.

The round huts of the village are made of a hard baked, bright clay with thatched roofs. What little movement you see around the village slowly comes to a halt as you approach the first buildings. The dogs continue to bark. Dark eyes watch you sullenly. From one of the first buildings of the village emerges a thick set man in tattered patched clothes. He strides into onto the path and sets his feet to meet you. He is five foot tall, his eyes are bright and long red hair and breard stick out in a wild tangle. He is unarmed but for a wicked looking long blade at his belt. 

"Ho strangers!" he calls out when you get to within about 30 feet. "What business do you have in Cantopani?"


----------



## Scotley (Dec 14, 2004)

*Bendyn Human Fighter/Psion*

Bendyn slows his horse and gives a friendly wave. "Good morning. We are but humble travelers. We hoped that someone here could advise us on the best route through the Birritanti to Khare."


----------



## doghead (Dec 18, 2004)

*November 13, in Cantopani*

The man considers you for a moment.

"I myself have never been through there. But you have two paths. That much I know, and a good bit more. But my advice is not free."


----------



## Sado (Dec 19, 2004)

Casparan eyes the man coldly. "We're simply asking for directions. Surely that's not enough of an inconvenience to warrant such treatment."


----------



## doghead (Dec 19, 2004)

*November 13, in Cantopanti*

The man shrugs and returns Casparan insolently, then noisily clears his throat and spits. He also takes a step back.

"Sure, directions are free. Go that way." He points down the road that leads through the village. "But it'll cost you to learn what I knows about what lies that way. Just as it costs me to learn what the witch knows." He shrugs again. "Such is life."


----------



## Scotley (Dec 19, 2004)

*Bendyn Human Fighter/Psion*

"Alright sir, you have the advantage of us. We will pay assuming you have something valuable to tell."


----------



## doghead (Dec 20, 2004)

*November 13, in Cantopanti.*

The man shrugs again. "Well thats the rub isn't it. You never know till you paid for it. But you know where to find me if you're not happy."

The man seems to relax a little, but still casts a nervous glance or two in Casparan's direction. He smiles thinly. You can almost see the cogs turning as he calculates how much you are worth.

"Two gold each. Three," he adds in a flash of inspiration, looking quite pleased with himself, "from the man on the fine horse. Which would be nine in total."


----------



## Scotley (Dec 20, 2004)

*Bendyn Human Fighter/Psion*

Bendyn turns to his compainions, "I have the three gold, should we pay?"


----------



## Sado (Dec 21, 2004)

If the others pay, Casparan grudgingly throws two gold at the man's feet and listends to what he has to say.  If not, he follows the others away, glaring at the man in mild disgust.


----------



## doghead (Dec 23, 2004)

*November 13, in Cantopanti*

The other two *do* agree to pay and the man collects his coins, including the two in dust. He tucks themn away into a pouch at his belt.

"Thank you gentlemen. Now to the matter at hand.

"There are two paths through the hills as I mentioned. The low way leads through the Vale of the Elvin," he begins, "and unless you are prepared for Elvin ways - for they are mischievous and magical - you had better avoid this path. The high way takes you up into the hills past the Schanker Mines." He laughs, and adds: "But you must keep your head if you take this path! Head onwards for Kristatanti, which you will reach in a day or two, for few villages in the Shamutanti Hills welcome stangers, and in Kristatanti you will at least find food and shelter. Oh, and one last word of warning. Beware the Black Lotus on your travels - its sweet aroma is deadly."

With that the man wishes you the best and steps back to allow you to pass. A little way further down the path you come across a small inn. Beyond that are a few more buildings before the village come to an end.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 23, 2004)

*Bendyn Human Fighter/Psion*

Bendyn shakes his head at the coin he paid for such sparse information. "Well my friends we seem to have two choices now. I seem to remember the Housecarl of Beck saying three earlier. Perhaps we can rediscover the third route at the Inn, but I must confess that at these prices it may be best to take our chances. I don't know the 'ways of the Elven', do any of you feel confident taking the low route? Either way I think a good meal at the Inn is in order before we continue onward."


----------



## Sado (Dec 24, 2004)

"Agreed," Casparan says. I could use a good meal.  And perhaps we will discover more information at the inn.

'What do you suppose he meant, 'you must keep your head if you take this path'?"


----------



## Diirk (Dec 26, 2004)

"Who knows," shrugs Eric. "Still, keeping your head is a good suggestion at all times, so I have no problem heeding his advice!"


----------



## Scotley (Dec 28, 2004)

*Bendyn Human Fighter/Psion*

Bendyn grins at Eric's good spirits. "You have the right attitude my friend."


----------



## doghead (Dec 29, 2004)

*November 13, at the inn in Cantopanti*

The inn is rather small and ramshackle. At first you wonder if it is closed for there isn't anyone inside and the interior is dark and quiet. But eventually someone answers your call from the back of the building. A moment later, a middle aged man appears, wiping his hands on a grubby apron. He looks rather surprised when you ask for a meal.

"Aye, well. Breakfast is done. But I could gather together something cold if you likes? With a nice hot pot o'tea. Take a seat, won't be long."

All the tables and chairs, oddly, seem to have been designed for rather short people. The seat of the chairs are only about a foot or so above the ground, the tables so low that you need to slip your legs under carefully or risk giving the table a violent knock.

A short while later the master comes out with the tea. It is strong and bitter, but leaves a pleasant aftertaste. It's not bad. The meal comes out a little later. The bread could be fresher, but the cheese is good - stong and sharp it goes well with the pickles.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 29, 2004)

*Bendyn Human Fighter/Psion*

When the innkeeper returns Bendyn resettles himself carefully under the low table. "This cheese is excellent. Tell us innkeeper, what's the best way to cross the Shamutanti Hills?"


----------



## doghead (Dec 29, 2004)

*November 13, at the inn in Cantopanti.*

"Thank you. My wife makes it, she does. But won't tell me what does it. Some sort of Brunnar family secret."

He scrubs his chin for a bit in response to your question.

"Ah, the Hills. Never been far from Cantopanti myself, so I can't say for sure like. The low road, well thats Elvin territory. Mischievious little buggers they are, dangerous even if some of the tales be true."

He sucks on his teeth for a bit before continuing.

"But the high road, well thats just plain dangerous."

His gaze flickers across the four of you and your equipment.

"All in all, what you needs is a guide. Someone who knows the area like. I could help you with that if you like."


----------



## Sado (Dec 29, 2004)

"That's more like it," Casparan says amicably.  "We would appreciate any help you could give us.  Though we've heard the opposite advice from another-that we should follow the high road.  Why do you say otherwise?"

He sips the tea.  A hint of a smile croses his face, and he nods at the innkeeper appreciatively.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 29, 2004)

*Bendyn Human Fighter/Psion*

Bendyn watches the exchange with the innkeeper closely and considers the meager contents of his purse.


----------



## doghead (Dec 30, 2004)

*November 13, in the inn in Cantopanti*



			
				Sado said:
			
		

> "That's more like it," Casparan says amicably.  "We would appreciate any help you could give us.  Though we've heard the opposite advice from another-that we should follow the high road.  Why do you say otherwise?"




"Well I don't rightly remember recommending either way, truth be told.

"Seems to me that it depends on who you are and what you know. Old Caleb, he'd take the low road. Young Caleb, he'd take the high. Most folks like yourselves would take the river down to the Jabaji, then a boat up to Khare, if thats where you be heading. Least, I reckon they must 'cos few enough pass through here. It would add some miles to the trip however.

*ooc:* Actually quite a few. The river south (which you crossed earlier in the day doesn't meet the Jabaji until almost at the coast, which is about as far away as Khare is from you now.

"But all this is neither here nor there. I'll see if I can find young Caleb for you will I? He's been mooching around lately with nothing to keep him from idleness, so I'm sure he'll be able to take you."


----------



## Scotley (Jan 3, 2005)

*Bendyn Human Fighter/Psion*

Bendyn nods, "You've been most kind and we would appreciate your help in finding a guide."


----------



## doghead (Jan 4, 2005)

*November 13, in the inn at Cantopanti.*

"Ah, right then." The inn keeper rubs his hands together. "I go and sent Bobbis off to find Caleb than. It won't take long. Would you like anything else while you wait?"

He takes any orders if forthcoming and disappears into the back calling out for Boffis.

"BOFFIS! WHERE ARE YOU YOU LITTLE ..." His voice drops suddenly and becomes inaudible. You hear the murmur of conversation, then a slamming door.


----------



## Sado (Jan 4, 2005)

Casparan becomes concerned and cranes his neck to try to catch a glimpse of their host in the back.

"Is everything all right back there?" he calls.


----------



## doghead (Jan 4, 2005)

*November 13, at the inn in Cantopanti.*

The innkeeper pokes his head around the door.

"No. No. Everything's all right here. I just looking for Bobbis. I thought he had snuck off for a snooze again. But I found him, he's one his way now."


----------



## Scotley (Jan 5, 2005)

*Bendyn Human Fighter/Psion*

Bendyn looks meaningfully at his companions. "Rather strange folk hereabouts wouldn't you say." He adjusts his seat to give a window view, curious as to what might happen next.


----------



## doghead (Jan 8, 2005)

*November 13, in the inn at Cantopanti*

ooc: going to move things along a bit. jump in anywhere if you wish.

Bendyn doesn't have long to wait. About 5 minutes later, a shortish, thickset man enters the inn. A quick glance around the room, and he heads your way. He wears fairly ordinary clothes that have seen better days. A faint smell of old liquor hangs around him, but he seems sober enough now. A wicked long knife hangs at his belt, and it has obviously been well used.

"Morning sirs. I'm Caleb. Young Caleb on account of my father to most. I heard that you are looking for a guide through the hills. I've run a couple of caravans through there, but I usually take a few lads with me. They aren't available at the moment however ...." 

He hesitates, seeming uncertain. He gives you a considered look, his eyes flickering over your equipment, sizing you up.

"But you look like you can handle yourselves well enough. Aye well, perhaps it would be all right. One gold piece per two days, 2 gold pieces in advance."

Lirithan: [sblock]You get the feeling that all is not as it seems, and the man has ulterior  motives.[/sblock]

Erik and Bendyn: [sblock]While not exactly the most respectable looking fellow, he seems straight up.[/sblock]

Casparen: [sblock]While not exactly the most respectable looking fellow, he seems honest enough.[/sblock]

If you agree, he asks you to wait here for a quarter while he gets some things ready for the trip. About that time later he reappears, carrying a bag. He also has a crossbow in hand and quiver at his belt, along with a hand axe.

All that remains to do is pay off the inn keeper.

"Ah, well, 4 silver a piece would be fine." Which indeed it would, being about twice the price you would normally except to pay.

From the inn you head through the rest of town and onwards. After about quarter of an hour the path starts to wind up into the hills. Caleb draws to a halt.

"I'm thinking to ride on ahead a little a little, to see what lies that way an if it is clear and all. Just follow this path, its clear enough around here, and don't wonder off. I won't be far, just shout if need be.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 8, 2005)

*Bendyn Human Fighter/Psion*

Before the guide can wander off Bendyn will ask him which of the routes he plans to take and why. Mostly he want to get him talking and see what's on his mind.


----------



## doghead (Jan 9, 2005)

*November 13, on the path into the Hills*

"The upper path for sure." responds Caleb. "My old man, now he would take you down the lower path, he would. Says he has an understanding with the Elvin like. But them Elvin don't think like we do, now do they? So as I says to him, understanding or no, one day you'll wind up in hot water with them Elvin.

"So its the high road for us. It has its dangers too, there are the mines, but you look capable enough. And with me here, you just have nothing to worry about.

"I likes to ride ahead abit to see whats around the next corner. Those are fine mounts you have there, but that tack is not exactly the quietest."

You notice that his saddle is little more than a blanket across his ponies back, and he has no bridle, just a halter. There is almost no metal at all. Even his pony is unshod.

He looks somewhat startled when you ask him whats on his mind.

"Ah ... nothing. Like what are you suggesting? Do you mean why should I ride a head? Well, there hasn't been much trouble of late, but well, it pays to be sure. Or rather, you are paying to be sure."

He has a hearty laugh at his own joke.


----------



## Sado (Jan 9, 2005)

*Casparan*

Casparan is becoming frustrated with the indirect way of the locals, and despite his stoic training is starting to let it show.

"Let us be on our way, then," he says with a hint of impatience.  "The sooner we pass through the hills the sooner we can continue our quest."

To Caleb: "Are there no dangers on the high road?  We have heard he may fall on hard times."


----------



## doghead (Jan 9, 2005)

*November 13, into the Hills*

"Yes. Yes." Caleb agrees hastily. "Lets get this over with shall we? So I'll be heading off then. Just stay on the path and I'll see you up ahead. Right? Um. Yes. Hard times?"

He cocks his head to one side, a puzzled look on his face. "Not sure what you mean there. If you're not lucky you might. But thats what I'm here for. Um ... so shall we get going? Just follow along at an easy pace. No need to tire your mounts."

He gives his pony a sharp kick with his heels and the little creature leaps forwards and begins trotting off up the path before you can say any more.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 9, 2005)

*Bendyn Human Fighter/Psion*

Bendyn shakes his head, "His manner makes be nervious, but shall we follow when he gets about 100 yards out?"


----------



## doghead (Jan 9, 2005)

*November 13, into the Hills*

Caleb is soon swallowed up by the forest as the path leaves the flat open land and begins to snake its way up out of the valley. Every now and then you catch sight of Caleb up ahead through the trees. But once he sees you, he gives a gaunty wave and heads off at a trot again. After about a quarter of an hour of this you finally come upon him sitting waiting for you in a small open area on the saddle of a ridge. The path separates here, one going off along the ridge and up into the hills, the other winding its way down the other side of the saddle into a valley.

As you get closer, you realise that Caleb is not just waiting for you, he is talking to a large tree. Which appears to be talking back. But at this distance (about 100 feet) it is difficult to make out what is being said.


----------



## Sado (Jan 10, 2005)

*Casparan*

"I agree, Bendyn," Casparan says. "I've had enough of this one's antics."

Taking a moment to become focused, he urges his mount forward at a quick trot to overtake the guide and find out what he is up to.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 10, 2005)

*Bendyn Human Fighter/Psion*

Bendyn follows, but does nothing else that could be seen as hostile.


----------



## doghead (Jan 10, 2005)

*November 13, at the junction.*

Casparan heels his mount forwards, and a moment later, Bendyn follows his lead. As the two of you get to about half way to where Caleb is, you realise that there is a man in the tree, perched up on one of the lower branches.

The man in the tree cries out weakly, "Good sirs, save me from this ruffian!"

Caleb snarls back, "Why you conniving little blaggard, I'll 'ave you I will." He drops his crossbow to his side and, hooking the stirrup over his foot, reaches down and cocks it.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 10, 2005)

*Bendyn Human Fighter/Psion*

Bendyn hurries forward and tries to lighten the tense situation. "Well, Caleb you have some mighty strange birds around these parts. Just what have you treed this morning?"  

OOC: Does the man in the tree look familiar?


----------



## doghead (Jan 11, 2005)

*November 13, at the junction*

Caleb spins around in his saddle, his cocked (but unloaded) crossbow in hand, a nasty look on his face.

"Nothing really. Just an old man. He says he knows me but I don't know him from a bar of soap."

"I do know him!" squeeks the other man. "He's a villain, just like the rest of them from Cantopanti."

"Shut it old man!" snarls Caleb. "Just 'cos we are poor don't make us no thieves and rogues."


----------



## Sado (Jan 11, 2005)

*Casparan*

Not sure what to make of these developments, Casparan readies his mind blade and shield.

"Lower the weapon," he orders Caleb.  "What exactly is going on here?"

To the man in the tree: "Who are you? And what is your business with our guide?"

(If Caleb or the man in the tree make any hostile move against the party, Casparan will throw his mind blade at them when he is in range)


----------



## doghead (Jan 11, 2005)

*November 13, at the junction.*

Caleb, who has been waving the around the unloaded crossbow to punctuate his argument, look a bit puzzled at Casparen's suggestion. "Oh this!" he says realising what Casparen was talking about. "Its not even loaded." But he releases the catch anyway, and the cord slaps back into place.

The old man begins to chortle. "Your guide? Ha! Hahah! Lead me not into temptation and bandits!"

Caleb looks about to burst again but, with some difficulty limits himself to telling you that he thinks that the old man is as crazy as his own old man, Old Caleb.

Eventually, with a little prodding the man in the tree tells you he is from Dhumpus and travelling to Analand. However, he had the misfortune to run into the Elvin who robbed him and placed him in the tree that you now find him. In return for helping him down, he has little to offer but bits and pieces that you find of use on your journey. 

"In my experience, things found in the Hills are rarely as trivial as they may seem at first glance. The oddest of things have a strange way of becoming invaluable. The Hills are indeed an odd place."

The old man looks at Bendyn.

"Perhaps if you rode that big horse up alongside the tree, I could climb down onto it."


----------



## Scotley (Jan 11, 2005)

*Bendyn Human Fighter/Psion*

Bendyn rides forward and under the man, somewhat amused by the man's plight and glad they have choosen to avoid the 'Elven' in making their way through the hills. "Glad to be of service sir." With a firm hand he holds the well trained mount in place for the man to decend.


----------



## doghead (Jan 11, 2005)

*November 13th, at the junction*

The old man claps his hands and wobbles unsteadily on the branch before grabbing at it with both hands. "Steady on there old fella," he mutters under his breath. For a moment he is overcome by a fit of giggles. 

But finally he gets around to swinging his feet off the branch. He hangs there, balanced on his stomach on the branch, his feet kicking at the air about level with Bendyn's head. Bendyn manages to avoid getting a foot in the face. The old man is going to have get further down if he is going to be able to get on the horse. He's not happy about that and as Bendyn guides the old man down the old man begins kicking and thrashing in earnest as he loses his grip on the branch. As his arse reachs eye level for Bendyn, the old man loses his grip on the branch and falls. Bendyn isn't able to catch the old man, but does manage to grab him and stop him from falling to the ground. Bendyn's mount prances irritably but Bendyn manages to keep it from trying to buck off the sudden addition, just.

Panting slightly form the exertion, Bendyn lowers the old man to the ground. He promptly staggers a few steps away from the horse and sits down heavily. He sits for a moment gathering his breath and wits.

"I thank you gentlemen. And as I promised, a little something in return for your kindness." 

He relates a rhyme that he feels may help you:
'See him though he sees you not;
The black-eyed creature creeps.
A guardian once, but now his lot:
The key to freedom keeps.​
"Whatever it refers to I'm sure I have no idea. But the Elvin are keen to find the key in question it seemed to me."

He also presses on you his only other possession: a page from a book. The language is not one you have seen before. Its quite odd really. And old too by the looks of it.


----------



## Sado (Jan 11, 2005)

*Casparan*

Casparan shakes his head at the old man's plight.  After he is safely on the ground, Casparan questions him further.

"You said you knew Caleb?  Why does he say he's never met you?

"And what can you tell us of the Elvin?"


----------



## doghead (Jan 14, 2005)

*November 13, at the junction.*

The old man sits in silence for a moment. You begin to wonder whether he has heard your question when suddenly he starts up. Seems he was just chewing over it.

"Now don't seem to recall saying I _knew_ him. I distinctly recall calling him a ruffian. But they all are in Cantopanti if you ask me. No, wait hold on a minute, actually I think I did say I knew him, didn't I. Caleb. Its a common enough name, perhaps I should have said I have heard of one called that from Cantopanti. But that might have been his father, who would seem to have the same name."

Caleb glares at the old man. But at glance in Casparan's direction is enough to convince him that he won't get any slack from that direction. Caleb keeps his mouth shut and grinds his teeth in frustrated silence.

"Hahah! I don't mean to be so obtuse. Its been a bit since I've eaten and I might be a tad light headed.

"Ahh, the Elvin. A little knowledge can be a dangerous thing with them. Not trying to obtuse I assure you. Its just that if you think you know what they will do, then chances are they will do something different. Best thing is to expect nothing. Ahah! Caleb! I remember now. He was supposed to get along quite well with the Elvin. That's where I have heard the name."


----------



## doghead (Jan 16, 2005)

*November 13, at the junction*

Caleb mutters something under his breath and swings down off his pony. He reaches into his bag and pulls out some bread and cheese. He walks over to the old man and thrusts it in his direction.

"Here old man. Take this and be on your way. And this as well," he adds, pulling out some coins from his pouch. "Take this. It should be enough to get yourself a hot meal in Cantopanti and whatever you need to get yourself to Analand."

He pushes the things into the old mans hands and ignoiring the old man's attemp at a reply, stalks back to his pony.

"Right then. We're getting no where standing around here. I'm going to ride on ahead."

With that he kicks his heels irritable into his pony's flanks and trots off along the track that leads into the hills.


----------



## Sado (Jan 16, 2005)

Casparan bites his lip in mild frustration at the "colorful" locals and turns his mount to follow Caleb.

"Agreed," he says to the guide.  "What can we expect in the hills ahead?"


----------



## Scotley (Jan 16, 2005)

*Bendyn Human Fighter/Psion*

Bendyn also hands the man a few silver. "Be sure and try the cheese at Cantopanti."  He shakes his head and goes back to watching the way ahead for trouble.


----------



## doghead (Jan 18, 2005)

*November 13, on the high path*

Caleb doesn't respond because he is already pushing on ahead at a fairly determined pace. After a while however, you catch up with him down the track. He nods in greeting, but there is a decidely sullen set to his features. For a while he rides along side you, slowly becoming more forthcoming. You learn that there are a number of 'clans' (loosely speaking - more acurately they are just small smally groups clustered together in a hamlet) in the hills. Most of them are fairly suspicious of strangers, but a few can be a bit unpredictable. Of more concern are some of the monstrous creatures that make the hills their home; goblins and ogres, the odd troll if you are unlucky, spiders the size of ponies in some of the really dark corners. But if you're careful and do as he says, you shouldn't have to worry about those.

Bendyn: [sblock]You get the feeling that he is still a little upset with you, but trying to be helpful.[/sblock]
Casparan: [sblock]You get the feeling that he is trying to be helpful.[/sblock]

After a little while, he indicates that he wants to ride up ahead a bit, and you to just follow along as you are. Its nothing much, just a bit of an open space where one of the clans sometimes graze their animals, and he doesn't want to startle anyone. He'll see you a little down the way. Without really waiting for an answer, he gives his pony a kick and trots off down the track.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 18, 2005)

*Bendyn Human Fighter/Psion*

Once Caleb is well out of earshot Bendyn speaks to the others. "I get the feeling we've somehow offended our guide. At least he does seem to be more open about what we face. How much should we trust him?" Thinking back he chuckles softly, "does anyone have any idea what that nonsense the old man in the tree told us is all about?"


----------



## Sado (Jan 18, 2005)

*Casparan*

I don't think he bears us any ill will," Casparan says.  "I do wish he wouldn't ride off and leave us as he has been doing.  

"I am pleaed he has been a little more forthcoming about what we may encounter," he continues, and sighs.  "I'll be happy when we reach Khare and leave these dreary hills behind us."

With that he turns once more to follow Caleb, trying to keep him in sight, if not hearing.


----------



## Sado (Jan 18, 2005)

*Casparan*

I don't think he bears us any ill will," Casparan says.  "I do wish he wouldn't ride off and leave us as he has been doing.  

"I am pleaed he has been a little more forthcoming about what we may encounter," he continues, and sighs.  "I'll be happy when we reach Khare and leave these dreary hills behind us."

With that he turns once more to follow Caleb, trying to keep him in sight, if not hearing.


----------



## doghead (Jan 24, 2005)

*November 13, on the high path*

The path winds slowly up into the hills. The forest is quite dense arounds you, although every now and there are breaks in it which afford you a view over the lands around. There is not much to see other than trees. Perhaps some smoke way off in the distance.

After a while you see a through the trees up ahead what appears to be a small clearing. Its about 60-70 feet away, the path swings gently to the right here. The forest around you is quite thick, although there is room along the path to ride side by side if you are willing to dodge the odd overhanging branch or two. 

The left side of the clearing is dominated by a large stone outcropping about 30 feet high. The side of the outcrop breasts onto the clearing with steep drop, but the top appears to taper away gently on the other side. All in all, a bit like a like a stone flooring slab that has been pushed up at one end. Across the clearing, through the gap in the trees along which the path runs, there are more trees about 200 feet on, beyond the entrance to the clearing. The clearing appears to swing around further to the left. 

An animal wonders into view - a sheep, soon followed by another younger one. A couple of birds call across the clearing. The forest is a little quiet, but the sheep seem content enough. 

Bendyn: [sblock]Those are no bird calls. Close but not the real deal. You're pretty sure there are least three sources - one on each side of the clearing ahead, one deeper in. Erik has a puzzled look on his face, but no one else seems to have noticed anything unusual. You can't *see* anything unusual yourself.[/sblock]

Erik: [sblock]Something just stuck a discordant note, but you can't put your finger on it. Up ahead, Bendyn glances back in your direction.[/sblock]

ooc: I have you riding two abreast, Bendyn and Casparan, Erik and Lirithan. No weapons are out, cocked, loaded (which is usual when travelling). Note, travelling with drawn or loaded weapons is generally considered to inidicate hostile intentions. Closer to civilisation, weapons are often carried in wrapped up or otherwise in a manner that would make rapid aggression difficult. Of course, this is pretty far from civilisation.

Please give me the relevent bonuses etc when calling for checks and rolls. It helps speed things up at this end.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 24, 2005)

*Bendyn Human Fighter/Psion*

Bendyn halts listening carefully and motions for the others to stop. "Those were not bird calls. I'd swear that at least 3 imatators are surrounding that clearing. Don't you think our guide should be in sight here at a clearing this large?"


----------



## doghead (Jan 24, 2005)

ooc: at this point, you can see into the clearing, but not all of it due to the surrounding forest and gear slab of rock. You are about 50 feet from where you would emerge from the trees into the open. How much is out of sight is another matter, but you get the sense that there is a bit more than you can see.


----------



## Sado (Jan 24, 2005)

Casparan looks about them, disquieted.  He refrains from forming his mind blade for the moment but readies himself to do so as the move into the clearing.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 25, 2005)

*Bendyn Human Fighter/Psion*

Bendyn remains outwardly calm, but alert to whatever might await him in the clearing as they move forward.


----------



## doghead (Jan 25, 2005)

*November 13, into the hills*

You push on into the clearing. It slowly opens up ahead of you as you approach the edge of the forest. Some more sheep come into view. Finally all it is all exposed. Its about 100 by 100 feet at its widest, but tapers around to the left following the line of the rocky outcrop. The path plots a course through the center of it. As you follow the path into the clearing you count about a dozen sheep, but no sign of anyone minding them.

Across on the other side of the clearing, about 150 feet way, a man stands and steps away from the tree against which he was sitting. Shaded by the tree and in simple peasant clothes almost the colour of the tree he was nearly invisible until he moved. He throws up an hand in greeting and begins walking across the clearing towards you. He carries a spear, but loosely. Obscured beneath his cloak is a long knife, or perhaps a short sword. The steady pace of your mount carries you about half way into the clearing when the man, about 80 feet away stops.

"Greetings good sirs! Thats quite far enough. If you remain calm no one gets hurt!"

Spot 10 [SBLOCK]You see [2] emerge from cover carrying a longbow and [4] step out from behind the rocklface carrying a hvy crossbow.[/SBLOCK]
Spot 15 [SBLOCK]You see [3] move from behind a tree carrying a shortbow.[/SBLOCK]
Spot 20 [SBLOCK]You see [5] pop his head up (has cover) and train a hvy crossbow on you.[/SBLOCK]
Spot 25 [SBLOCK]You see Caleb, some way back from the cliff top (a little behind [5]) peer out from behind a tree.[/SBLOCK]

ooc: Read each of the sblocks below your Spot check result. Please ignore any of the others your character *can't* see until you it would be reasonable for him to have noticed it.

"Don't even think about it!" the leader, for that is obviously what the man you first saw is, suddenly hollars at Erik.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 25, 2005)

*Bendyn Human Fighter/Psion*

Bendyn concentrates briefly to raise precognitive defense while holding his hands out palms up to show he is only holding the reins of his horse. "Who are you to stop honest men on a journey in these hills?" 

Spot check was (15)+6=21


----------



## Sado (Jan 25, 2005)

*Casparan*

(Spot check 19)

Casparan briefly considers forming his mind blade and charging the closest of the men, but seeing that they are in a three-way cross fire, refrains from doing so.  Gritting his teeth, he waits to see what their intentions are.


----------



## doghead (Jan 26, 2005)

*November 13, in the clearing with the sheep.*

Erik seems to take the man's warning seriously enough to stop whay ever it was he was doing.

"Aye thats better. Much better if we do this nice heh? So lets start by throwing down the weapons and bags shall we? Off to the sides, well out of reach like."

ooc: Scotley - Precog Def has both a material and visual display component. There is a DC 16 Concentration check to dispense with the display components. The bandits won't automatically spot it, but its won't be that hard to do so. Still wanna manifest?


----------



## Scotley (Jan 26, 2005)

*Bendyn Human Fighter/Psion*

OOC: Thanks for the heads up, I should read up on Bendyn's powers more carefully before Posting. He will not manifest. 

Loudly, "Peace, we are not violent men, and we have important business, can you not spare us and find other prey?" Softly to the others Bendyn whispers, "I'm not willing to give up my gear to these bandits. I say we charge the one to our left [2] then attack the one behind us [3] with Psi and hope we have enough cover from the others to survive."


----------



## doghead (Jan 26, 2005)

*November 13, in the clearing with sheep.*

ooc: no problem. I still have to pull up the SRD myself everytime you do anything. Hence the Crunch section - you can keep an eye on it just in case I miss anything.

The leader throws back his head and laughs at Bendyn's suggestion. A couple of the others join in. 

Erik whispers back: "Just charge straight ahead and out here."

The leader suddenly stops laughing.

"Hey! No whispering!"

Bows and crossbows that had dropped slightly jerk back up.

One of the others shouts, "They planning something!"

And hell breaks loose briefly. An arrow flashes across the clearing followed by another from the other side. Lirithan screams with pain and clutches his side. A sharp metalic ring and a grunt indicates that Erik has been hit also.

"No! Wait Not yet! Hold Hold!" hollars the leader, waving off the others furiously with his spear. The remaining bandits hold their shots, but tension and confusion is written all over them.

Crunch:
[3] vs Erik: 20+4-0 vs 10+4 = dam +10[crit]+2-4 = 8 wounds.
* Bypass Med Armour: 20+4-4 vs 10+4 -> Confirmed.
* Reflex Save: 10+3 vs DC 14 -> Failed. 
* Erik has lost 8 pips and is moderately wounded (-1 to rolls).
[2] vs Lirithan: 20+4-0 vs 10+1 = dam +13[crit]+8-3 = 18 wounds
* No Crit called.
* Lirithan has lost 18 pips and is Disabled (mv or std action only, -4 to rolls).

Obviously I'm not rolling here. Just allocating 20's and 10's in the case of Erik and Lirithan.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 26, 2005)

*Bendyn Human Fighter/Psion*

Bendyn curses under his breath and pulls his lance as he charges the bowman to his left (2). "At them before they cut us down."


----------



## Sado (Jan 26, 2005)

"Ah! Death, Disease and Decay!" Casparan mutters the names of the dread gods in a curse as he makes for the the man on their left (#2).  He had been hoping to turn and flee, leaving the slower men on foot behind, but now, following Bendyn's lead, he charges their assailant hoping to overrun him, but doinghis best to brace himself should his horse fall under him.


----------



## doghead (Jan 29, 2005)

*November 13, in the clearing.*

ooc: Sorry about the delay in getting to this. Been a bit pushed at work and er, procrastinating. Sorry. A quick question. Do you realise that the [2] has a cliff to his rear and curving around to his left, and a large boulder on the right? Charging at him will leave you in rather a tight place?


----------



## Scotley (Jan 29, 2005)

*Bendyn Human Fighter/Psion*

OCC: Its a funny thing, the way mounted combat works Bendyn will actually stop his charge 10' in front of two, which isn't so bad. From there he still has options. At least that's the way I read it. Suggestions?


----------



## doghead (Jan 29, 2005)

ooc: By the rules, your probably right. I haven't handled a horseback charge before. Lots of things in dnd don't make much sense - I just try and live with them. This one doesn't make sense in a big way. It seems to me you are going to need to be able to move past the target to make a mounted charge. You can move up to the target and strike at it, no problem. At least, thats the way it seems to me.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 29, 2005)

*Bendyn*

OOC: Mounted combat is perhaps the least logical and real-world oriented styles in the d20 rules. Let's risk the charge. Is the cliff up or down from our level?


----------



## doghead (Jan 30, 2005)

ooc: Up, about 30 feet to the top, pretty sheer rockface.


----------



## Sado (Jan 31, 2005)

ooc: Oops, I goofed. I meant to charge the one on the right closest to Casparan.  I guess I had just read Scotley's post and accidentally typed what he had written. Is it too late to change?  If so that's ok, I'll stick with my mistake.


----------



## doghead (Jan 31, 2005)

*November 13, in the clearing with bandits.*

ooc: Bendyn will charge [2]. 

Casparen will attack [3] - both of you are unarmed at the moment as [3] has just shot his arrow (he's reaching for a new one now). I'll use an initiative roll (with some mods maybe) to see who's fastest if you want to try and out draw or manifest him. He's about 60 feet away, and standing in the trees somewhat. He has no real cover, but would be hard to run down (which is what I read your intention as being) as he could fairly easily step behind something like a tree. Let me know.


----------



## Sado (Feb 1, 2005)

*Casparan*

Casparan races toward the bowman.  He forms his mind blade, and will throw it at the man when he gets within range (30 ft).  He will then try to form it again before he reaches the man.  His intention is to stop his horse just before he reaches his attacker and leap off at him, hopefully slashing him with his blade.  If he isn't able to reform his blade in time he will still try to jump on the man and tackle him.


----------



## doghead (Feb 1, 2005)

*November 13, in the clearing with bandits*

Bendyn wheels his horse around and charges bandit [2]. Its not elegant, but Bendyn finds his target with the lance and punches through the man's shoulder. Bendyn manages to bring his mount to a skidding to a halt before slamming into the cliff. When her turns around, he sees the arse of bandit [2] scrambling and stumbling away on his hands and knees leaving a bloody trail along the side of the giant rock [southwards]. He's obviously heading for the narrow gap at the south end the protective scrubby bush there. The bandit's bow lies abandoned on the ground.

Casparen wheels the other way, forming his mind blade as he spurs his pony across the clearing. Bandit [3] fumbles for another arrow. As he gets it up to his bow, Casparen figures its now or never and tosses the blade. It flashes across the clearing and buries itself into the tree beside the bandit, before fading from sight. The bandit leers at Casparen, pulls back and releases. The shot is good, but Casparen's armour takes the brunt of the blow, and the gash isn't going to cause Casparen any real problems.

The bandit's grin fades a little as Casparen rides his pony straight at the man.

Erik lets out a cry.

"With me Lirithan! With me! For Honour!"

Erik pulls his battle axe as he charges towards the bandit leader. The bandit shifts his grip on the spear, but holds his ground. When Erik is about 40 feet from his target, the bandit leaders leaps forwards and hurls his spear at Erik. There is a sicken crunch as the spear punches through Erik's armour. Erik rocks back before regaining his seat and the battle axe flashes but when Erik pulls up a little past the bandit leader, the man is still standing.

Lirithan, kicks his horse forwards weakly. He clutches at the arrow sticking out of him. He seems dazed, uncertain as to what the bandit leader is doing. Suddenly there is a faint sound of distant howling on the breeze. The bandit leader crumples and falls to the ground.

You hear the distinctive slap of crossbow release and a heavy quarrel sprouts out of Erik's back. Erik slips slowly from his saddle and crashes to the ground. The shooter drops his crossbow with a cry and runs towards the faller leader, pulling a long knife (shortsword) as he runs.

"Hoodle! Sweet mother they killed Hoodle! No!"

Crunch:

Bendyn vs B2: 12 (5+5+2) vs 7 (3+4) = Dam +5+8+3+4-2 = 18 wounds
* B2 has lost 18 pips and is Hurting (-4 to rolls).

Casparen vs B3: 14 (10+4) vs 16 (12+4) = miss.

B3 vs Casparen: 14 (10+4) vs 11 (7+4) = Dam +3+6-5 = 4 wounds.
* Casparen has lost 4 pips and is lightly wounded (no penalty to rolls)

B1 vs Erik: 22 (20+2) vs 13 (10+4-1) = Dam +9+5+2-7 = 9 wounds
* Erik has lost 17 pips and is Seriously wounded (-2 to rolls).

Erik vs B1: 15 (10+5+2-2) vs 22 (20+2) = miss.

Lirithan vs B1: Mind Thrust, 3 PP spent, 3d10, DC 15+1.
* Will Save 14+1 vs DC 16. Failed. Dam 23-0 = 23 wounds.
* B1 has lost 23 pips and is Dying.

B4 vs Erik: 24 (20+4) vs 10 (10+2-2) = Dam +14+6-4 = 16 wounds.
* Confirm Bypass Med armour: 24-4 vs 10. Confirmed.
* Reflex save 11 (10+3-2) vs DC 13 (10+1+2). Failed.
* Erik has lost 33 pips and is dead.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 1, 2005)

*Bendyn*

Bendyn wheels his horse to trample the fallen bow, and sees his companion's in mortal danger. He rides toward them at a gallup, lance at the ready. For the moment he ignores to man he has sent fleeing home to his mother.


----------



## Sado (Feb 2, 2005)

Wincing in pain, Casparan continues with his plan to leap onto the archer when he gets close enough, hopefully keeping him from getting off any more shots.


----------



## doghead (Feb 2, 2005)

*November 13, in the clearing*

The bow cracks and splinters beneath the iron shoes of Bendyn's horse. 

Across the other side of the clearing for Bendyn, Casparan pounds towards the bandit in the amoung the trees. The pony is not madly keen on Casparan's plan, but Casparan manages to keep it heading in the right direction {1}. As Bendyn watches, Casparan throws himself at the bandit as the pony rushes past.

For a moment it looks like it might work. But Casparen fails to get his nearside foot out of the stirrup and is jerked around and away from the bandit at the last moment. Casparan crashes to the ground in a tangle of arms and legs. The pony skids to halt, pulled up short by the weight of Casparan dragging on the ground.

Bendyn spurs his horse back into the clearing. He is struck by a powerful blow across the back. Over his shoulder, he catches a glimps of a fifth bandit atop the cliff, slack longbow in hand. 

Meanwhile, Bandit [3] looks at Casparan and grins. He finishes loading an arrow to his bow, pulls and fires. The arrow buries itself into the ground right beside Casparan. The bandit's eyes widen and he begins hurriedly reaching for a new arrow.

Casparen twists and rolls himself {2} out of his bind. He comes to his hands and knees about 10 feet from his opponent.

Lirithan sits on his pony in the center of the clearing. He grins at Bendyn.

"One down." Then he frowns at the bloody gash on Bendyn's back, and looks around.

*ooc:* Bendyn, you have one action left, as does Lirithan. You are both in the center of the clearing. You are aware of bandits 1-5.

*Crunch:*

{1} Casparen Ride Check: 19+1 vs DC 10.

Casparan vs B3: *1*

B3 vs Casparan: 8 (4+4) vs 18 (18+4-4) = miss.

{2} Casparen Dex Check (+tumble syn): 10+3 vs DC 10.

B5 vs Bendyn: 20 (16+4) vs 13 (9+4) = Dam +7+7-7 = 7 wounds.
* Bendyn has lost 7 wounds and is moderately wounded (-1 to rolls)


----------



## Scotley (Feb 3, 2005)

*Bendyn Human Fighter/Psion*

He shouts to Lirithan, "This fight isn't over yet. I'll help Casparen, can you take out an archer?"  Despite the pain of the wound in his back Bendyn spurs to Casparen's aid.


----------



## Sado (Feb 3, 2005)

Casparan sees Courga has smiled on him, and jumps at the man, trying to force him to the ground in a grapple.  If the man has any other weapons that are readily accessible (such as a knife), he will attempt to take it from him and use it against him.


----------



## doghead (Feb 4, 2005)

*November 13, In the clearing.*

Casparan launches himself at the bandit before him. The bandit tries to gab Casparen with his bow but it just splinters against Casparen's armour. Casparen gets a hand to the bandit, but bandit manages to twist free of Casparen's grip.

The bandit drops the remains of his bow and reaches for his long knife.* 

Lirithan turns and frowns at the archer. The sounds of the forest are suddenly damped and muted for a moment as if in the middle of heavy snow fall. The air around the bandit  shimmers, then fills with a cloudy vapour. 

The bandit lets out a cry of shock and stiffens for a moment.  He shakes himself. Then he puts the arrow to the string, draws and releases. The arrow flashes across the clearing and sinks into Lirithan. The psion rocks slightly from the impact, then slides off his pony.

Bendyn pounds across the the clearing, the horse eating up the distance between in no time. With Casparen and the bandit circling toe to toe, it looks like there is no way he can *charge* in without risking hitting Casparen. 

OOC: * I'm going to roll initiative (1d6+init bonus) to see who acts first here.  I find the whole "now I have to stand still while my opponent draws his weapon and strikes me quite odd".

Crunch:

Casparen vs B3 Touch: (17+2) vs (11+2) = success.
* AoO: *1*
* Opposed Grapple: 11 (9+2) vs (17+2) = failed.

Lirithan Energy Missile attack: 3 pp spent, 4+4+5+3 = 16.
* B5 Fort Sv 17 vs DC 16 = half damage = 8-2 = 6.
* B5 has lost 6 pips and is moderately wounded (-1 to rolls)

B5 vs Lirithan: 21 (20+2-1) vs 7 (10+1-4) = Dam +14+3-3 = 14 wounds.
* Lirithan has lost 32 pips and is dead.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 4, 2005)

*Bendyn*

Bendyn, seeing that he cannot safely use his lance instead focuses his mind on the target in a vicious mental attack. 

OOC: Mind Thrust agumented with an extra power point.


----------



## Sado (Feb 4, 2005)

*Casparan*

"Bendyn, distract him!", Casparan calls, hoping to use the diversion to reform his mindblade.  In the meantime he concentrates all his efforts on defense (total defense) until his companion can aid him.


----------



## doghead (Feb 6, 2005)

*November 13, in the clearing*

Casparen takes a defensive stance and Bendyn pulls his horse to halt in a flurry of flying clods of earth and grass. 

The bandit has his hand on the hilt when Casparen calls out. The bandit flicks a glance over his shoulder in Bendyn's direction. With a wordless cry, he turns and begins dashing off through the forest, southwards.

Casparen's mind blade flickers into existance. At the same time, Bendyn completes his mental composition of the the intricate glyphs required to manifest his attack.

ooc: If you decide to follow through with your attacks, these are the results. If you wish to let the bandit go, you can ignore this.

[SBLOCK]Crunch:

Bendyn Mind Thrust: 1+1 pp, 2d10, DC 12.
* Bandit Will Save: 18.

Casparen vs Bandit: 22 (18+4) vs 19 (17+2) = Dam +3+6-2 = 7 wounds.
* B3 has lost 5 wounds and is moderately wounded (-1 to rolls).[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Scotley (Feb 6, 2005)

*Bendyn*

Bendyn is content to let the bandit flee, he turns his horse in a tight circle looking for any further combatants on which to unlease his attack.


----------



## Sado (Feb 11, 2005)

*Casparan*

Casparan is also glad to be rid of their attackers.  Aside from being at a disadvantage, it kept them from their mission.

"What of the others?" he asks Bendyn.  "Are they hurt badly?"


----------



## Scotley (Feb 11, 2005)

*Bendyn Human Fighter/Psion*

"I haven't seen our guide, and both our companions went down hard. I fear we may have lost them." He continues to look for more bandits. "I took a scratch, but I'm okay. I thought you were done for too. How badly are you hurt."


----------



## doghead (Feb 12, 2005)

*November 13, in the clearing.*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Bendyn is content to let the bandit flee, he turns his horse in a tight circle looking for any further combatants on which to unlease his attack.




The bandit atop the cliff with the bow seems to have taken to his heels like his friend. The only bandit remaining is crouched over the leader in the center of the field and is busily cutting away the fallen man's pouch. A moment later he has it in hand and sets off running towards the woods to the north.

Bendyn could probably catch him if he wants.

Erik and Lirithan are indeed dead. Very much so you will find when you check.

Casparen collects his horse and walks back into the clearing. Over by where they entered, he spots one of the bandits, the one Bendyn first struck down, trying to slip away to the south.

OOC: Let them go? No? See below. [SBLOCK]Both bandits do their best to run if chased. Neither poses little problem and are rounded up or killed easily enough if you wish. Let me know.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Sado (Feb 12, 2005)

*Casparan*

"Let them go," Casparan says bitterly, massaging the wound in his shoulder.  "This has cost us enough time.  And blood," he adds, looking at the bodies of Erik and Lirithan.

"What now, Bendyn?" he asks.  "Do we press on and try to find our way through these hills?  I do not want to abandon our quest, but our guide seems to be missing.  Pehaps waylaid by these same bandits."


----------



## Scotley (Feb 12, 2005)

*Bendyn*

"We should really question one of these fellows in case our guide is tied up somewhere."  With that he rides after the bandit robbing his own fallen leader. "No honor among thieves."  He uses his lance pommel first like an oversized polo mallet to knock the fleeing bandit down.


----------



## Sado (Feb 14, 2005)

*Casparan*

Casparan runs after him, keeping an eye out on the way in case the others decide to return.


----------



## doghead (Feb 14, 2005)

*November 13, in the clearing.*

The bandit manges to elude Bendyn for a while, running around like a rabbit. Benbdyn is starting to think about using the pointy end when he sees Casparan moving up. Bendyn wheels around and herds the bandit into Casparan's path. A short while later, you have stripped of his him trussed up.

Appart from the dead bandit leader, there are no more bandits in sight, although there is the one that Bendyn first attacked, creeping away to south somewhere. He probably hasn't got very far.

Fortunately, nor have Erik and Lirithan's ponies. They stand close by each other, in the north east of the clearing, contentedly cropping the grass.

It all seems quiet.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 14, 2005)

*Bendyn*

Bendyn starts the questioning of their prisoner. "What is your name? There was another of our number a guide named Caleb, where is he?"


----------



## doghead (Feb 18, 2005)

*November 13, in the clearing*

The bandit is uncooperative at first, but slowly the two of you manage to wear him down, and you learn the following.

* The bandits all live on a farmstead a few miles form here. The farm itself is a few miles from the village of Cantopanti, tucked away in the hills.
* Hoodle is the ring leader. You do what he says or suffer a beating and a few nights out in the shed with the pigs. The bandit obviously wishes you you to believe that he didn't really have a lot of choice. Which may or may not be true.
* It seems that they were expecting you to come this way. Hoodle gathered them all together earlier (after you had left the town it would seem) and headed here.
* You get the impression that they have done this before, although the bandit won't admit as much outright.

In the pouch the bandit took from Hoddle you find some coins and three potions.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 18, 2005)

*Bendyn*

"A couple more questions, what happened to the guide, and what are the potions."  He turns to Casparan, "'What do you think? Anymore questions? Should we try and go on without a guide? Is there any reason to visit this farmhouse."  He looks to where his companions fell. "I think our friend here needs to help us dig a couple of graves."


----------



## doghead (Feb 18, 2005)

*November 13, in the clearing.*

"I have no idea where Caleb went. Probably run off, the little chickenshat. The potions, I dunno. Healing likely. Hoodle always had a couple of those handy. Sometimes other things, but he never really said."

The bandits eyes go wide at the idea of going back to the farmstead.

"You don't want to do that. The Hoodles don't take kindly to strangers. And Wil.. the others would have headed back there already. They'll be waiting for you."

He looks a little puzzled when you ask him about going on without a guide. He shrugs his shoulders and shakes his head in the classic _I've no idea. why are you asking me?_ response.

"Dig with what?"


----------



## Scotley (Feb 18, 2005)

*Bendyn*

OOC: Sorry I to indicate Bendyn was asking Casparan the later questions. 

"So you know Caleb well do you? I guess he's an important part of you little group of bandits. We'll just have go to the farm house and visit him. Maybe we can find a shovel while we are there."


----------



## Sado (Feb 20, 2005)

*Casparan*

Casparan looks confused momentarily at the talk of Caleb, but shakes his head and comes to a decision.

"We cannot easily make it through the hills without a guide," he says. "And like it or not, Caleb is one of our party, and I wouldn't want to leave him to his fate with these brigands.

"We must go to the farmstead," looking at the bandit. 'And you will take us there."


----------



## doghead (Feb 21, 2005)

*November 13th, in the hills.*

The bandit watches you, the confusion and something else written clearly on his face. He flinches when Casparan turns on him.

"I can take you there, I suppose. But ... "

He clamps his mouth shut and looks down.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 21, 2005)

*Bendyn Human Fighter/Psion*

"Come now fellow what else do you have to say? It is written on your face that you know more." He does his best to look menacing. "You have seen that we can wound with a thought. Do not force us to pry it from your mind painfully."


----------



## doghead (Feb 21, 2005)

*November 13, in the clearing.*

"Why don't you just go!" the bandit suddenly screams. "Take your horses and go wherever it is that you were going. Its not hard, there is the path," he shouts gesturing wildly at the track that leads into the trees at the far side of the clearing.

"Get on your fine horses and gather up your fancy weapons and go! What do you want from me! I've got a wife and a kid. You expect me to lead you back to them so you can butcher them! Or round them up and have them sold into bondage for my crimes!

"If you're going to kill me, then just do it! Go on!"

He struggles to his feet and, hands still bound behind his back, charges at Casparan.


----------



## Sado (Feb 21, 2005)

*Casparan*

Casparan tries to sidestep and avoid the clumsy charge, and sticks out his foot to trip the bandit as he rushes past.


----------



## doghead (Feb 22, 2005)

*November 13, in the clearing.*

The bandit crashes heavily to the ground, face down. He lies there for a minute before slowly rolling over. He spits outs some grass and dirt.

"All right, I'll do what you tell me. But promise you won't hurt the woman and kid. Any of the women or kids."

ooc: OK guys, what are your intentions here?

As for the bodies, burial; is one option, so is covering them with stones (there are plenty of those lying about at the base of the collapsed section of the cliff) or cremation.

Its getting on into the afternoon, I've kinda lost track but I would say around 1 or 2pm. Being winter, darkness will fall about at about 5, giving you 3-4 hours of daylight.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 22, 2005)

*Bendyn Human Fighter/Psion*

Bendyn looks on the fallen bandit with disgust. "We are not the bandits here. We don't go around killing women and children. We didn't even kill you or the other bandit that fled. We just want to find out about our guide and see about taking care of our dead. Now get up and take us to your hovel."  Bendyn looks at Casparan and says to him. "I guess we should take anything valuable off our companions and try and figure out how to send it back to their families. If we bury it here these scum will just dig them up for their gear."  

OOC: Just want to find out if our guide needs rescuing or if he set us up and needs justice. Hope to find some tools to properly bury our dead.


----------



## Sado (Feb 22, 2005)

*Casparan*

Casparan nods solemnly in agreement.  "We have no intention of harming anyone who does not offer us violence first," he says.  "We want to find our guide and be on our way."

He motions toward the bodies.  "Let's take any personal belongings, as you said, Bendyn.  Then we'll all bury them, and if there's any light left we'll start toward the bandits' settlement.  I have a shovel, but it may take less time to build a mound of stones for each of them."


----------



## Scotley (Feb 23, 2005)

*Bendyn*

"Yes, stones might be best. Let us get to work."


----------



## doghead (Feb 23, 2005)

*November 13, in the clearing*

ooc: Casparen does indeed have a shovel!

With one person digging a shallow trench, and the other two piling rocks, it takes about two hours to get it all done. Its hot, hard work, and by the ned of it your fine clothes are sweat stained and dusty. But you have two stone mounds, two extra ponies (with food and water) and a small pile of gear.

There is about an hour left before the sun dips below the hills, and another half an hour of twilight before darkness really falls.

[bq]Lirithan has:
* +1 Shortspear
* * "One Good Turn", Lucky.
* Light Crystal Crossbow
* 20 Bolts
* Bedroll
* Backpack
* * Ink (1.oz vial)
* * Inkpen
* * 20 sheets of paper
* * 5x Sunrod
* * Waterskin

Erik has:
* Battleaxe
* Chainmail
* +1 Hvy Steel Shield
* * "Shield of Baird": Heartening
* Powerstone
* * "Nac Mac Lizard" 
* * * L1: Biofeedback, Chameleon, L2: Wall Walker.
* 695 gp (seems like alot - how much did you start with?)[/bq]

Please let me know what you are taking, and what you are leaving with the bodies. Weapons and armour are generally to valuable to be consigned to the ground with the dead. Rather, they are usually handed down through the families. Particularly magic items. However, it is traditional to bury someone with _something_ that reflected their role in life, as well as some food, water and money.

Anyone know off hand what happens to a psicrystal after its psion dies?


----------



## Scotley (Feb 23, 2005)

*Bendyn Human Fighter/Psion*

Bendyn wipes the sweat from his brow and looks at their work. He says a silent prayer for their souls and wishes there were more he could do. "Well, we've done as well as we could." He uses a spare shirt to dry himself off and re-dons his armor. "Shall we head for the bandit's lair."


OOC: The Psionics handbook is strangely silent on the subject of Psicrystals after the owner's death. It does say that they are a part of master's personality and created by a feat. Logically, I would say it 'dies' with the master, but I could certainly see the posibility for some sort of continued existance. 

We started with 900gp and a few bonus items. If he only bought chainmail and a battle axe then in theory he could have over 700gp left. 

I suggest we leave some food and water for both, the psicrystal if it is 'dead' and maybe a crossbow bolt as well as some coins we took off the bandit leader for Lirithan and maybe the battle axe and 10gp for Erik. Pack the rest of their gear up for return to the families.


----------



## doghead (Feb 23, 2005)

ooc: There is a spear that the bandit leader had. It would be appropriate to leave it with Lirithan. The crossbow bolt would mean little without the crossbow. There is a heavy crossbow lying around, but it belongs to the bandit with you. He will protest losing it, but only weakly ...

10gp seems about right - enough for a decent room and a good drunken night out. It would be permissable to use the magic items Erik and Lirithan had, but they would remain the property of their respective families, and you under a duty to return them when possible.

I think, for the sake of simplicity, I will say that the psicrystal 'expires' upon the death of its creator.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 23, 2005)

*Bendyn Human Fighter/Psion*

OOC: Sounds good, we'll leave the crossbow and spear. The bandit should pay for his crime somehow. Bendyn doesn't really want to use the items that belonged to his companions, but he is a realist. If he can't survive to return them he might as well have buried them.


----------



## Sado (Feb 24, 2005)

*Casparan*

Casparan reluctantly agrees to take their weapons and magic items, but whatever he takes will be stowed in his bags and on his horse.

"Shall we be off, then?" he asks.  "The enemy awaits."


----------



## doghead (Apr 11, 2005)

ooc: Can I get an idea of riding order (what are you doing about the other two horses?) weapons to hand, other preparations and anything else you think appropriate? Then we are off again.

thotd.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 11, 2005)

*Bendyn Human Fighter/Psion*

Bendyn suggests he ride in front with his lance ready, the bandit second on a borrowed horse, then Casparan and finally the other horse.


----------



## doghead (Apr 11, 2005)

*November 13, in the clearing.*

"Eh?" the bandit responds, startled out of his thoughts. "Ah, well, if its all right by you Sir, I would rather walk. I don't mind leading the horses for you if you want. I can walk two an all. But I can't ride both, if you see what I mean."


----------



## Sado (Apr 11, 2005)

*Casparan*

Casparan is quickly becoming exasperated with the man.  Taking the reins of the two riderless horses, he comes beside the bandit and holds them out for him to take.  "Take the horses," he says calmly but sternly," and lead the way.

"Bendyn," he calls to his companion, "take the front if you want.  It may give us warning of anything amiss, although if his friends come after us again, I'd be more comfortable with him between us and them."


----------



## Scotley (Apr 11, 2005)

*Bendyn Human Fighter/Psion*

"Wise council friend Casparan," he adds with a guesture to the bandit "if you'd be so kind as to lead us back to your lair fellow."  Now behind the bandit and the two riderless horses, Bendyn keeps his lance and shield at the ready.


----------



## doghead (Apr 12, 2005)

*November 13, out of the clearing*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> "Wise council friend Casparan," he adds with a guesture to the bandit. "If you'd be so kind as to lead us back to your lair fellow."




The bandit looks as if to say something, then closes his mouth with a snap. He takes the reins of the horses and heads off, leaving the clearing via an animal track at the north west corner of the clearing. A little ways into the woods a sheep bounds past you, then another couple, then a few more. They take up position a little ahead of the bandit. If asked to get rid of them, he shrugs, and shouts at them, flailing his arms a bit. The sheep just run ahead a little before falling back into a walk. They bleat indignantly. They have obviously done this many times before. The idea of doing differently is not one they can comprehend. They don't slow you down any, and are subdued enough in the darkness if left alone.

For a while the track heads uphill. Then it begins to decend. Darkness soon falls, but with the moon and stars unobscured, there is enough light for you to be able to pick your footing and avoid (most of) the overhanging branches. You cross a few streams. Traverse your way along a hill side. Occasionally, you catch glimpses of a small valley stretched out before you, grey in the moon light.

The bandit disappears. The two ponies ahead of you come to a halt in surprise, and you have to rein in quickly to avoid crashing into them. You hear the bandit crashing and sliding down a steep slope on the side of the trail. The sheep bleat in confusion. You see him, already 20 feet away, stumbling and leaping down the slope through the trees.

*Surprise Round*

The bandit is hustling (60 feet) through difficult terrain (half speed). He will have covered about 30 feet by the end of his turn.

*Round 1*

Initiative: Bendyn (10), Bandit (5), Casparan (2).


----------



## Sado (Apr 12, 2005)

*Casparan*

Casparan raises his hand and shakes his head to stop Bendyn from pursuing.

"I think it not wise to follow him in the darkness without knowing what awaits us," he cautions.  "I would not let him choose the time and manner of our fight.  A better moment will present itself.  Or we will make one for ourselves."

If Bendyn has a bow (_I forget_), Casparan suggests taking a shot at the fleeing bandit.  He readies his mind blade just in case.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 12, 2005)

*Bendyn Human Fighter/Psion*

"Perhaps I can slow him down a bit." Bendyn smoothly draws a javelin from the oversized quiver and tosses it at the fleeing bandit. 

OOC: Javelin +4 for 1d6+3 (10/+0) Do I get +1 for higher ground? He's just at the limit of short range, so no penalty this round.


----------



## doghead (Apr 12, 2005)

*On the way to the farm of the bandits*

Bendyn launches the javlin at the fleeing figure. Although Bendyn loses sight of the javlin in the darkness, his feeling that the throw was a good one is confirmed by the shout of pain. The dark shape the bandit crashes to the ground. And out of sight amoung the undergrowth.

ooc: see the ooc thread for a bit o' crunch


----------



## Sado (Apr 12, 2005)

*Casparan*

Casparan will follow down the hill a short distance (30-40 ft) to see if the bandit was stopped.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 12, 2005)

*Bendyn Human Fighter/Psion*

"Not his lucky day I guess." Bendyn dismounts and listens carefully for any further sounds of movement from the bandit.


----------



## doghead (Apr 13, 2005)

*On the path to the farm of the bandits*

Casparan and Bendyn swing down from their horses and move towards the edge of the path. Bendyn pauses at the top while Casparan moves down the slope, his mind blade just visible slightly in the moonlight. Casparan has gone about 20 feet when he and Bendyn both hear a grunt of pain and spot the bandit struggling to his feet (about 45 down from the top) and leaping off down the slope.

ooc: at this point, both Casparan and Bendyn are readied for action, and all may act immediately. I'll roll off on for reactions {d6+init bonus} when sequencing is important.


----------



## Sado (Apr 13, 2005)

*Casparan*

_OOC: Can we see any structures or any other signs of life?  I know it's dark, but..._

Casparan shakes his head again.  "He knows where he is going and what he is doing, and may have chosen this spot to make his escape for a reason.  Do we try to overtake him and risk his leading us into greater danger?

"I believe we can still catch him easily enough," he continues.  "But should we?"


----------



## doghead (Apr 13, 2005)

ooc: Whoops. Forgot that bit. No signs of habitation. The bandit said about an hour to the farm, you've been travelling for a little over half an hour you would say. The track you have been following is fairly clear. It would be easy enough to follow assuming it goes to the farm. But the sheep (now milling stupidly at the top of the slope) would probably lead you there. They have been walking ahead of the bandit all the way so far.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 16, 2005)

*Bendyn Human Fighter/Psion*

"He's wounded and moving through rough ground. Why don't we stay on this sheep track and see if we can beat him to the farm with the aid of our mounts?"  

OOC: Sorry my posting is off. The whole family has strep throat.


----------



## Sado (Apr 16, 2005)

*Casparan*

"That would be my choice," Casparan agrees.  "He may even be dead before he reaches the farm.  

"Assuming he was leading us in the right direction to begin with," he adds wryly.  "In any case, we'd best be especially watchful from here on."


----------



## doghead (Apr 17, 2005)

*November 13, on the track to the farm*

Caparen catches a glimps of movement in the shadows of the forest. Another a moment later. But no more after that. He can hear the sound of the man moving for a moment longer, but then that is gone too. Whether he is too far away, or has stopped moving Casparen can only guess.

ooc: Scotley: No problem. Been a little overwhelmed at this end so the short delay has been a bit of a blessing. Any changes before they move out? The ponies?


----------



## Scotley (Apr 17, 2005)

*Bendyn Human Fighter/Psion*

"Let's move on and try and find the farm."  With a wry smile he adds, "Shall we each lead a pony now that we've lost yet another guide?"


----------



## Sado (Apr 17, 2005)

*Casparan*

Casparan nods and grabs the lead of one of the horses, ready to ride on.


----------



## doghead (Apr 18, 2005)

*November 13, on the path to the farm*

You head off down the path, the sheep trotting ahead of you. The night is still, but not unusually so. After about another 10 minutes the path starts to level out. A few minutes later you spot the first signs of a farm, some fields, through the trees. A little further on, you see the farm itself. At least, you can see the outlines of the buildings. The nearest building lies about 200 feet away. The forest continues for about another 50 feet from where you are now.

In the center there is in the center a large hall type building from which lights show around the doors and shutters. There are, around it, several more smaller residential type buildings. There is a fairly large barn and several smaller structures. A smithy perhaps. A smoking house. They are all dark. The place is the size of a small stead of perhaps a score of adults. But there is no sign of anyone that you can see. The farm is quiet.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 18, 2005)

*Bendyn Human Fighter/Psion*

Bendyn dismounts and turns to his companion. "It's bigger than I expected. I wonder how many people are here? Should we tie up the horses and try to slip in for a closer look?"


----------



## Sado (Apr 19, 2005)

*Casparan*

"A wise suggestion," Casparan agrees, setting about tying up their mounts.  "Time is on our side, for the moment.  Perhaps circling around the settlement perimeter would prove useful and informative."


----------



## doghead (Apr 21, 2005)

*November 13, in the forest near the farm*

The sheep, sensing that they are almost home, continue down the track, bleating contentedly every now and then.

ooc: there are half a dozen sheep. They are moving at a walk. Base speed of ... hey, there's no sheep in the animals section! er, ... 30 feet? The lead animal is about 20 feet ahead of you.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 23, 2005)

*Bendyn Human Fighter/Psion*

Leaving the sheep to find their own way home Bendyn will start moving around the farmstead trying to gage the strenght of the inhabitants. He will motion Casparan to follow.


----------



## Sado (Apr 23, 2005)

*Casparan*

Forming his mindblade, Casparan follows Bendyn toward the settlement.


----------



## doghead (Apr 24, 2005)

*November 13, in the vicinity of the farm*

You throw your mounts reins over convinient branch and move off. 

The sheep trot down the path, out of the woods and through the fields that surround the farm. They are about half way across when you hear a dog bark. It barks once or twice more. 

ooc: are you moving towards tha farm, (following the path or going through the fields) or are you skirting around the farm at this point?


----------



## Scotley (Apr 25, 2005)

*Bendyn Human Fighter/Psion*

Bendyn would prefer to skirt around for now until we get a better idea of how many able warriors are here.


----------



## Sado (Apr 25, 2005)

*Casparan*

Our plan is to skirt around the edge of the farmstead to get some idea of the layout and defenders.


----------



## doghead (Apr 26, 2005)

*november 13, around the farm.*

The farm is still except for the sheep, which trot into the center of the farm where they mill around stupidly. A minute later you see a shadow detach itself from the the darkness beside the main building and move to the door. After a moment the door cracks open and there appears to be a whispered conversation. A short while later, another figure appears from the house and rounds up the sheep. It hurries them towards another building and inside. The figure, a boy or woman judging by the size, returns to the main house after a few words with the first figure. This time you can make him, for it appears to be a man, out more clearly, probably carrying a crossbow. He is motionless for a while. You get the feeling that he is staring at the forest in which you currrently crouch. But after some time, he retreats back into the shadows around the main building.

Stillness falls over the farm once more.

The farm is nestled towards the northern end of a fairly large clearing. The main building is also at the northern end. So you decide to go north and around the farm that way. About 20 minutes puts you north of the main building. The forest is only about 100 or so feet from the most northern building, a small house perhaps. The main building is about another 50 feet further. You spot one more possible defender, down at the south end of the farm. And at least one dog, although you think you heard two barking earlier. There is no sign of life in any of the buildings except the main one, and the one into which the sheep were herded. A barn of some sort most likely. You hear a cow mooing occasionally. 

ooc: I'll try and get a rough map up asap. Could you add skill check bonuses, etc to the bottom of the posts, it really helps speed things up at this end. Thanks.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 26, 2005)

*Bendyn Human Fighter/Psion*

Bendyn whispers to Casparan, "What do you think? Two guards plus the dogs. Could be risky. Do you think we could take out the guards one at a time with missiles and Psionics? We have our departed companion's crossbow."

OOC:  Spot +6, Listen +4, Hide and move silently are -2 due to armor, we'll be going very slowly taking 20 to Hide and move silently. Any other stats you want posted?


----------



## doghead (Apr 26, 2005)

ooc: I assumed you would be taking it fairly slowly, hence the 20 minutes. 

Don't need anything else right now. Just as they come up. If your not sure if its needed, just put it up. Sometimes you see things I don't.


----------



## doghead (Apr 28, 2005)

*november 13, the bandit farm*

Bendyn: 



Spoiler



From back where you left the ponies, Bendyn thinks he hears soft whinny.



ooc: The map. Red B = Bendyn. Red C Casparan. The hioses are about 30-40 feet beyond the treeline along the path. B = Barn. H = Hall or main building from which you can see a little light. Red X's are the guards. The stream is just that; you could jump, wade it easily enough.


----------



## Sado (May 3, 2005)

_Spot, listen, move Silently are all +6, Hide is +1_

Casparan surveys the farmstead cautiously.  "Let us circle around to the southwest and approach throught the fileds there," he suggests.  "Come up behind the southernmost guard."


----------



## Scotley (May 3, 2005)

*Bendyn Human Fighter/Psion*

"That sounds good to me. Let's try it."


----------



## doghead (May 8, 2005)

*November 13, around the farm*

Given the distance between yourselves and the buildings, and the cover provided by the trees, Bendyn and Casparan are able to circle around the farm with a reasonable degree of confidence. For the next ten minutes or so, you see or hear nothing to suggest that you have been noticed. You make it around as far as the small outcrop of trees slightly to the west of north of the hall.

But all that hard work is rather for nothing when you hear shouting and the whinny of paniced ponies (and a horse) from the forest on the other side of the farm. A moment later, the ponies break from the cover of the trees at a canter, heading for the farm. On one of them is a man, crouched low against the pony's neck.

From behind the hall emerges one of the figures from their hiding place. There is a shouted challenge, or perhaps its a warning, and a response from the man on the pony. The ponies cross the stream and into the center of the farm. More figures emerge, probably from the hall but you can't see the door from where you crouch. There is more shouting, and several of the ponies are grabbed. One shys away, heading south, Bendyn's horse by the size of it. The rider slips from his pony and is surrounded by several others. There are probably about four or five figures in the central area now, although from your position, part of the area is obscured by the hall and the figures slip in and out of view. And in the half light of the moon, it's impossible to distinguish individuals, and thus count the number with any accuracy.

ooc: the above events take about 2 minutes to play out. You may use that time as you wish. If you do anything that would draw attention to yourself, I'll adapt the above as appropriate. However, for those two minutes, everyone you can see seems fairly occupied by the arrival of the ponies.


----------



## Scotley (May 8, 2005)

*Bendyn*

"Well, I don't think we have any choice, but to get in there now. We'll never complete our mission with mounts and I don't want to get these bandits our companion's gear. Let's try and get close while they are sorting out the ponies."


OOC: I will be traveling for the next week and my posting may be intermittent.


----------



## Sado (May 9, 2005)

*Casparan*

"Agreed," Casparan says, readying himself.  "Let's get as close as they can while they are distracted.  Let's split up a bit in case one of us is spotted, no more than 15-20 yards or so apart, and meet up behind that building," he continues, indicating the southwesternmost building.


----------



## Scotley (May 9, 2005)

*Bendyn*

Bendyn nods and moves off as indicated. He relies more on speed and distraction than stealth for this move.


----------



## doghead (May 9, 2005)

*November 13, around the farm*

Bendyn and Casparan set of across the open land that surrounds the farm. Moving at a crouch, and utilising the buildings and other features as cover, they are able to make it to the back of the building without provoking any response. It takes about a minute. The building they crouch against is quiet and dark. Its smells off cut wood and sawdust.

From where Bendyn and Casparan now crouch, they can hear a little of what is being said between those milling around outside the hall. The man on the pony is indeed the bandit they had captured. He tells them that there are warriors here somewhere, although he dooesn't know where. He came upon the mounts near the end of the path where it meets the valley floor, and not seeing any sign of the two warriors nearby, decided to take the animals. The discussion gets a little heated. Someone accuses the rider of having brought the warriors to them, another counters that they were already here. One suggests forming search parties, another that they retreat to the hall.

A womans voice cuts through the conversation. She orders two to get torches for everyone. Another two to get the mounts into the barn, and bring back the saddle bags. The others she tells to keep their eyes open. She speaks without raising her vioce, but she seems to have no doubt that she will be obeyed. As she is.


----------



## Sado (May 11, 2005)

*Casparan*

"It looks like they're getting ready to search for us," Casparan whispers to Bendyn.  "Perhaps it will draw them off and we will be able to move about a bit easier.

"Of course it could go the other way as well," he notes wryly.  "We'd best be ready for a fight, just in case.  Let's wait a moment and try to discern their intentions."


----------



## Scotley (May 11, 2005)

*Bendyn*

"Agreed. Maybe they won't realize we are as far into the camp as we are."


----------



## doghead (May 12, 2005)

*November 13, around the farm*

Casparan and Bendyn watch from their place of concealment as the ponies are lead in their direction. But if they have figured it right, the ponies will be taken into the barn off to their right before they get as far as the building behind which the two currently crouch. A couple of the figures enter the main building. Meanwhile, the remaining remain huddled in the middle. Two of the three glance nervously around and mutter amoung themselves quietly. The last, an older  woman judging by her slightly hunched posture, remains quiet and still. For a moment she seems to be staring directly at the two warriors, and it takes some control not to jerk back. But it seems that she didn't see anything. She doesn't react in any way.

A couple of torches are brought out, and given to the men with the ponies. The animals are lead into the building that Casparen and Bendyn thought was the barn. Its quite sizable. If its anything like full, then the farm is not struggling to put food on the table. The soft lowing of a couple of cows is heard shortly after the two with the ponies disappear inside. The occasional sounds of animals being stabled and unsaddled comes from within.

The old lady (for that is what I will call her from now) says something to one of the men (they look like men, the other two) and he scurries of in the direction of the track leading back  past the pond and into the forest. The one Bendyn and Casparen came along.

A couple more people emerge from the house. One, a man, carries two lit torches. The other, a young woman, a lantern and a torch. They join the two in the center. The old woman takes the lantern.


----------



## doghead (May 16, 2005)

From the direction of the north east returns the man with the two hounds. He and the old lady talk for a while. Snatches drift your way, but not enough to make out what is being said. The man shakes his head a couple of times, and looks up and around at the buildings surrounding them. The old woman mutters something, waving off whatever it was that he said. She begins to peer into the shadows of the night. She studies the area irriatably, moving around the compass in a slow circle. In the light of the lantern you can see the scowl on her face. Or perhaps its just the way the shadows are cast. The others seem to keep clear of her. Perhaps she has a temper. But they cluster around  in a loose circle, standing with weapons or torches clutched nervously, and peering into the darkness as well.

Eventually, she returns her attention to the man with the dogs. She shakes her head and a few more words are exchanged. From the barn, one of the men emerges. He carries two saddlebags over his shoulder. With a bit of pushing and grunting, the doors to the barn are closed. You hear the sound of a beam being dropped into place. The man outside jogs hastily back to the group, throwing nervous glances around him as he goes.

"Analanders!" the man with the dogs bellows into the night. "We know you are here. We have your ponies, and your gear. Come out where we can see you. We have lost two of ours, and you two of yours. Let that be an end to the killing!

"We have dogs. We will find you eventually!"

Around him, the others peer nervously into the dark.

ooc: there are about 10 people now in the center of the village. About half are armed with crossbows or shortbows, the others accompany them with torches and light weapons. And then there is the old lady, who carries a lantern, and a stick.

Currently you are about 100 feet or so from the nearest person. There is a building between you and the center of the farm. It obscures some of the activity, but you are able to get the jist.


----------



## Sado (May 16, 2005)

*Casparan*

Casparan looks nervously at Bendyn.  "We can't hope to overcome them now," he says grimly.  "Their number is too great.  We can either retreat for now and try to come at them later, or...We could go and talk to them."

He hesitates, trying to decide on the best way to approach either option.

"If we're to retreat, let's straight back the way we came and find a good place to hole up where we can observe them.

"However, I'm inclined to go and face them and be done with this.  I propose that one of us go and speak with them, see if we can resolve this.  One of us should stay back in case they plan treachery, in order that someone can continue our mission."


----------



## Scotley (May 16, 2005)

*Bendyn*

Bendyn lowers his head in resignation. "I fear we have no option, without our mounts and gear we may never reach our destination. Would you go forward to parley or shall eye."


----------



## Sado (May 17, 2005)

*Casparan*

Casparan assumes a look of grim determination.  "I'll go," he says quietly.  "Be vigilant, and stand ready to fight or flee as you think best."

With that he sheds as much of his gear as he can-Bendyn may need it if the worst happens-and moves toward the group.  He tries to move silently and hide in the shadows until he is much closer, both to protect Bendyn's location and to startle them by appearing closer than they thought.

"Telak, give me courage," he mutters to himself as he steps out into the midst of the settlement's inhabitants.

He eyes the crowd coldly but calmly.  "I am Casparan Atavar, servant of...Courga," he says, remembering that Telak is not worshipped in this land, instead invoking the name of his mother.

"What of it, then?" he asks.  "You have the advantage of me.  What do we do now?"


----------



## doghead (May 17, 2005)

*November 13, in the farm*

"Ah, Caparan Atavar, Sevant of Courga. Not so well met. But perhaps we can move past that." 

The old womans voice is not strong, and carries only faintly over the space between her and Casparan. Yet she holds her ground, unlike the others who shift nervously at Casparan's appearance.

"Where is your companion? Crouching in the shadows with a bow perhaps? There are two of you, no? It is hard to negotiate in good faith if that is so. Call him, or her, forth. And then we can talk."


----------



## Sado (May 18, 2005)

*Casparan*

"That I will not do," Casparan tells the woman.  "We are on a mission of great import and urgency-one that may determine the future not just of Analand, but all of the Old World.  

"Your people have already dealt treacherously with us once.  Should you do so again, one of us must be able to continue."

He holds his hands out for all to see.  "I am not armed, and my companion will do you no harm unless given cause.

"Now, what shall we do from here," he continues.  "We need our mounts and supplies returned, as well as our guide, if you have taken him.  What must be done for this to be acomplished?"


----------



## Scotley (May 18, 2005)

*Bendyn Human Fighter/Psion*

Bendyn keeps his borrowed crossbow trained on the appearent leader of the opposition. He is most impressed with his companion's bravery in this tense situation.


----------



## doghead (May 22, 2005)

*November 13, in the farm.*

At the mention of Analand and the Old World, the old woman snorts with laughter.

"What do I care for Analand! Better to tell me you are on a mission to bring down the kingdom. Then I would more like have given you what you want, and with my blessing.

"52 years ago I and my kind was driven from my home by a mob of my fellow Analanders. My mother had her hands cut off and my father was hacked to pieces."

Casparan and Bendyn feel their blood run cold in their veins as the implications of what the woman is saying dawn on them. She is a witch! A sorcerer! One of those who draws their unholy power from the vile arcane eminations of the undying carcassses of the last dragons. Their powers are their reward for sating the lusts of foul daemon familiers in frenzied couplings in the darkest of places. They can steal your thoughts, twist your loyalties, and burn the flesh from your bones. Casparan just manages to resist the instinctive urge to make a gesture to ward off evil spirits. Bendyn as well, although he can't surpress the shudder that runs though him making the tip of his crossbow bolt waver uncertainly for a moment.

There is an angry strirring amoung the figures in the group and a few muttered curses. But it has no form as yet, no appearance of attack. But the old woman quietens down and hears out the rest of Casparan has to say. Occasionally Bendyn finds his line of sight obscured as on of the group clustered around the old woman moves across it. One of the group approaches the old woman. Casparan and Bendyn get the impression that the newcomer is female, although they are not dressed as such. But then again, nor is the old woman really. They exchange words in a urgent whisper. There is some form of disagreement, but you cannot catch the actual details, only the tone of it. Eventually, the old woman seems to agree, or at least conceed some point.

"And what if we do let you go with your ponies and supplies? What guarantee do we have that you will not return in force later?"

ooc: History: 52 years ago a pomgrom swept across much of the Old World. It was lead by the charismatic and self proclaimed 'Prophet of Luna' and 'Flame of Purity', a priest of Luna from the backwaters of Breland. For almost a year sorcerers were hunted down and killed. Cutting off their hands was common; a way to prevent them weilding their magic it was believed. For a while the prophet and his followers had the tacit support of the kings and lords, but eventually it began to get out of hand. The Prophet was declared a criminal and, not without a fair amount of bloodshed, his followers were rounded up or dispersed.

Note: Sorcerers are viewed in much the same way witches were in medieval europe. Feared and distrusted. Although, on occasion, visited under the cover of night when all else has failed. Of course, educated people consider most of the stuff about sorcerers as superstious peasant nonsense. But the old myths go back a long way, and are deeply woven into the fabric of history and legend. They are hard to ignore completely. These days, if folk law holds any truth, the number of sorcerers is very small, the power tends to run in the family (on the female side), and they tend to keep a very low profile.


----------



## Sado (May 22, 2005)

*Casparan*

After a short pause as Casparan takes in this new information and overcomes a brief wave of revulsion, he decides blunt honesty may be the quickest way to overcome this obstacle.

"By your words, I know what powers you must possess," he tells her.  "I truth, I fear them.  This alone would keep me from seeking conflict with you except out of grim necessity.  In any case, our present purpose requires haste.  If you return the horses and supplies, we would be all too eager to leave this place far behind.

"As for a guarantee," he continues, "what would you have from me?  If it is within my power, you shall have it."


----------



## Scotley (May 22, 2005)

*Bendyn*

Bendyn tries to focus on the opposition. _I don't believe in that superstitious nonsense. I am a student of wise Bruscilious and a modern man. No educated man believes in sorcery. _ Despite his attempts to convince himself another shudder runs through him.


----------



## doghead (May 25, 2005)

*November 13, in the farm.*

Casparan's response sparks off a small discussion with the old woman at the center. Voices are kept low, but the tone is urgent and it seems that there is some disagreement as to how to proceed. The man with the dogs doesn't say much, although the old woman glances in his direction from time to time. It is the newcomer, the young woman, who sems to be causing the most consternation. Several times she seems to be urging the old woman to a course of action, and several times the old woman seems to refuse.

Eventually the old woman waves the rest away, and turns back to Casparan. She moves forwards about 10 feet, pushing through the ring of people around her and bringing her to within about 50 feet of Casparan. She beckons for Casparan to do likewise. Meanwhile the rest of the farmers wait behind her in a loose line.

"Come a little closer. I will not negotiate with you while your face is hidden in darkness. I will ask you some questions, and you will answer them honestly. You will not try and hide your thoughts from me. Then I can be sure that you do not lie."


----------



## Sado (May 25, 2005)

*Casparan*

Casparan nods and approaches the woman, mindful that he is now surrounded by the crowd of people, but seeing little alternative.

"I will answer as truthfully as I can, lady," he tells her.


----------



## doghead (May 25, 2005)

*November 13, in the farm.*

When Casparan gets to within about 25 feet of the old woman, she makes a gesture indicating that that is close enough. Behind the old woman stands the man with the two dogs about 5 feet back from one shoulder. Beside him stands the younger woman. The others fan out behind the old woman in a loose line about 30 feet from end to end. The old woman keeps them from wrapping around, leaving Casparan with no one at his back except Bendyn. Casparan, however, is now between Bendyn and the old woman, obscuring Bendyn's shot.

"You have been honest enough about how you feel I think. Thats a good start.

"Tell me your name again, and where are you from?"

* * *​
"Why do you come into the Hills?"

* * *​
"If we return your ponies and supplies and let you leave, do you promise to leave here and leave us alone?"

ooc: Casparan isn't actually surrounded at the moment. Hopefully the description above helps. Let me know if its still not clear.

I've done posted three questions to speed things up, but she would actually wait for a resonse before asking the next. Sado, I need to know what Casparan is really thinking when he responds. In character in _italics_ would probably be best, but ooc would be ok as well I think.

Bendyn could move to get a clear shot, but it would involve going to the other side of the building or breaking cover to some degree. The area is quite dark though.


----------



## Scotley (May 25, 2005)

*Bendyn Human Fighter/Psion*

Bendyn remains completely still. He moves the end of the crossbow very slowly just a hair to to train it on the man with the dogs for now. He listens intently to the discussion.


----------



## Sado (May 25, 2005)

*Casparan*



			
				doghead said:
			
		

> "Tell me your name again, and where are you from?"



"I am Casparan Atavar," he repeats.  "Warrior-Monk of Demonkeep in Ruddlestone, servant of Telak, son of Courga."

_Remembering how Telak is not worshipped or acknowledged here, he makes sure to mention Courga, Telak's mother.  He also remembers that Courga is believed to be a male in these lands._



> "Why do you come into the Hills?"



"We are on a quest, sent by the king of Analand, to recover an artifact which could determine the fate of the Five Kingdoms.  We believe this artifact to be in Xamen.  Our immediate goal is to reach the city-port of Khare, which requires that we pass this way."

_Reminded of their ultimate goal, Casparan is frustrated at the way they have been sidetracked.  His thoughts also turn briefly to Caleb, who was to guide them through the hills, and he wonders how they will find their way now._



> "If we return your ponies and supplies and let you leave, do you promise to leave here and leave us alone?"



"So long as you seek no quarrel with us, we will seek none with you," he replies.  "We have already tarried too long."

_Suspicious of any who practice witchcraft, Casparan in truth desires nothing more than to be far from here._


----------



## doghead (May 26, 2005)

*November 13, in the farm.*

The old woman watches Casparan closely as he responds to her questions. When the Warrior-Monk is finished, she sighs and nods. Something seems to collapse within her, and she suddenly seems a lot older and smaller.

"You may go." 

She turns to the man with the dogs. "Bring their bags and have someone get their ponies."

Her announcement creates a bit of a flurry of no's, but a glower to each side is enough to quell them. That and a dirty look from the big man with the dogs.

The young woman beside the man with the dogs moves over to the old woman and puts out an arm for the old woman to lean on. "About what we talked about Gran'ma ...? They still need a guide. You can't send Caleb."


----------



## Sado (May 26, 2005)

*Casparan*

Casparan starts at the mention of Caleb's name.

"Our guide was called Caleb," he tels them. "Have you also taken him?"  

His eyes narrow as a dark thought crosses his mind. _ Was Caleb in league with these bandits?_

He pauses thoughtfully for a moment.  "If you do not have our guide, we are in need of one.  Perhaps one of you...We have gold."


----------



## Scotley (May 26, 2005)

*Bendyn Human Fighter/Psion*

Bendyn holds his place and listens, curious to see what has become of their guide.


----------



## doghead (May 30, 2005)

*November 13, in the farm.*

The man with the dogs indicates for one of the group to go and get the bags and ponies.

The old woman impatiently shushes the young woman beside her. 

She rolls her eyes and snorts at Casparan's question about Caleb.

"We have not _taken_ Caleb. Did no one have the courtasy to tell you that the people of Cantopani are all thieves and villains? Well, mostly all of them.

The mention of gold gets her attention.

"Ah, well. Perhaps we may be able to come to some sort of agreement."


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jun 3, 2005)

doghead said:
			
		

> The mention of gold gets her attention.
> 
> "Ah, well. Perhaps we may be able to come to some sort of agreement."




A tall, shaggy hillman - carrying the only longbow in evidence in the group - snorts.

"Fair payment offered for services honestly rendered, Ma?" he comments, a hint of sarcasm colouring his tone.  "A novel concept.  Are you sure any of these lads remember how?"

The man is a sight larger than his compatriots, and lacks the family resemblance many of the other bear.  If anything, his coloration and features are reminiscent of the western savages...


----------



## Sado (Jun 3, 2005)

*Casparan*

A hint of a scowl crosses Casparan's face at learning of Caleb's treachery.  He grudgingly supposes that his promise to seek no quarrel with these people may include Caleb now, so he lets the matter drop.

"Fair payment through the hills to Khare," he says.  "What would you consider fair?"


----------



## doghead (Jun 3, 2005)

*November 13, in the farm.*

The old woman turns to the burly man.

"Are you offering Jack?" she says sweetly. "You won't find the world out there any more friendly than it was when you fled it. But if that's what you want, I won't stop you. You are, after all, the most familier with the hills amoung all of us."

The old woman's statement is met with a cry of protest from the young woman. The old woman hold up a hand warningly.

"Don't try my patience dear. If you do, you will be lucky if you get to go as far away as the south field before your next birthday."

The old woman returns her attention to Jack.

"Well, are you offering?"

At Jacks affirmation, the old woman nods emphatically.

"Right. Then its settled then. It is too late now for anything but bed. We can settle the price over breakfast. You," she says to Casparan, "and your companion can sleep in the barn with your mounts. I'm sure that you will feel more secure that way anyway." She peers into the darkness for a moment. "One of which is still wondering around out there somewhere." She waves vaguely off to the east. 

"It beats a cave, and I trust you have everything you need. Next time, when you return, if you arrive like decent people, we will see that there is a bed for you as is fitting for a guest.

"But come to the hall at dawn, and you can join us for morningmeal. I won't have it said that we sent away strangers, no matter how unfortunately they chose to arrive, without a decent meal in their bellies. We can what is "fair" then, and you can be on your way to save your precious Kingdoms.

"We don't have enough ponies to spare, so Jack can ride one of yours. The other you can leave here with anything else you don't need. The pony will be fed and well looked after until you return to collect it. You will see well enough for yourself, there are no badly treated animals on this farm."

If there is nothing more to be said, she turns and heads back to the hall. Without needing to be told, the man with the dogs takes over getting things sorted.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 3, 2005)

*Bendyn*

Bendyn steps from the shadows and eases muscles stiff from holding the crossbow for so long. He waits until most of the others have dispersed before returning to his companion. "You handled that pretty well my friend. I don't think I could have done as well. If you feel safe being alone for a few minutes, I'll go and see about rounding up my horse."


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jun 5, 2005)

doghead said:
			
		

> The old woman returns her attention to Jack.
> 
> "Well, are you offering?"




"You'd like that, wouldn't you?"  Jack glowers a moment, then shrugs.

"Bah.  Fine.  I'll take them where they need to go."



> "Right. Then its settled then. It is too late now for anything but bed. We can settle the price over breakfast. Come to the hall at dawn, and you can join us for morningmeal."




Jack eyes Casparan up and down, and shrugs once more.

"In the morning, then.  Don't oversleep."

He turns and heads off towards one of the smaller buildings.


----------



## Sado (Jun 5, 2005)

*Casparan*

"That is agreeable," Casparan tells the woman.  "Until morning then.  I appreciate your offering to help us, Jack."

He goes to see if Bendyn needs any help.  "Knowing that you watched over me from the shadows certainly helped," he says.  "Let's try and get some sleep.

"Though it may still be wise if we keep watch tonight," he cautions.  "Even if I trusted the old woman completely, not all of the others were pleased with her decision."


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jun 5, 2005)

Sado said:
			
		

> "Until morning then.  I appreciate your offering to help us, Jack."




Jack merely grunts in reply as he leaves - certainly not the sunniest character around.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 6, 2005)

*Bendyn*

"Yes Casparan, I don't trust that lot. Try and get some sleep and I'll take the first watch. I'm too edgy to sleep just yet." Bendyn retrives his horse and examines their resting place for safety and selects the best place to stand watch.


----------



## doghead (Jun 6, 2005)

*November 14, morning and morningmeal.*

Bendyn finds his horse not far from the barn, munching contentedly on some grass.

Night passes uneventfully enough, although footsteps outside and occassional snatches of conversation tell you that guards have been posted around the farm. They make no attempt to hide their presense though, and Casparan and Bendyn remain undisturbed in the barn.

Dawn arrives with a knock on the barn door. A moment later, the small door creaks open and a rather nervous young man pokes his head around it.

"Morningmeal is ready. Umm, I'll wait for you outside, shall I? Right, yes, that seems best."

The head is withdrawn.

Outside Casparan and Bendyn find the young man nervously kicking at stones in dirt. He starts slightly at their approach. Blushing furiously, he turns and heads for the main hall.

Inside Casparan and Bendyn are lead through a door to a sizable room dominated by a large table. A quite decent spead of food is laid out upon it. About 8-9 people, including the old woman, the man with the dogs (sans dogs) and Jack stand around the room or sit around the table. The old woman, who everyone seems to refer to as _Ma_, waves off any attempt to discuss financial arrangments until everyone has eaten.

Ma opens negotiations at 100 gp as compensation for the loss of Jack and his services to the farm. As for Jack's compensation, that she says is between Casparan and Bendyn and Jack. But she does venture to suggest a gp per day not unreasonable amount given the importance of the task ahead and Jack's not inconsiderable skills and abilities.

ooc: I'm going to assume that anything of Erik's and Lirithan's not listed on your character sheets is left with the forth pony at the farm.

Sado: You don't actually seem to have melee weapon (which means _Jagged Soul_ is just a twinkle in the DM's eye at the moment). Is that a deliberate decision related to his Warrior-Priest Initiate of Demonkeep background?


----------



## Scotley (Jun 9, 2005)

*Bendyn*

Bendyn looks shocked at the figure Ma tosses out. "Well perhaps you have too high an opinion of our station. That kind of money is not to be spent lightly. We might be able to come up with half that amount."


----------



## doghead (Jun 13, 2005)

*November 14, in the farm.*

"Actually, its is Jack's value that I have the high opinion of," she responds with a smile that does little to reassure.

The old woman is a hard negotiator. She has a sharp eye for weakness and a forceful personality. Bendyn does well to walk away with the party purse only 89 gp lighter.

With the exchange of money, the breakfast is concluded.

Crunch: [sblock]: Old Woman - Bluff 25, Party - Bluff 11. Couldn't see any rules for haggling, so just used the Check value difference (14) to modify the median value (75gp).[/sblock]

Hypersmurf: [sblock]Some background. I'll give you knowledge rolls along the way for more specific details as appropriate. If you have any questions, let me know.

There are several main villages along the high trail. Cantopanti, Kiristanti, Dhumpus and Birritanti, Torrepani. The other two have already passed through Cantopanti. The villagers are generally friendly enough if not provoked, and there are inns in each of them where you can stay in relative safety. Goblins are fairly common in this are of the hills. Mostly they work in mines, a number of which are scattered around the area. However, the mines yeild little; there hasn't been a decent strike in all the time you have been here. Again, they generally don't make trouble unless provoked. Beasts roam the hills. Night is especially dangerous. Trolls ocassionally wonder down from the north and set up toll gates along the road, extracting coin and valuables from passers by. The Elvin (fey folk) are not so common along the high path. They tend to stay more around the low path. But they will occasionally be encountered. With Elvin, you just never know what will happen.[/sblock]


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jun 13, 2005)

After breakfast, Jack heads off to his hut, returning some ten minutes later with a pack.

He now wears an ancient and battered steel breastplate over his leathers; a wooden shield and a quiver are slung across his back, and a wicked-looking axe is shoved through his belt at his right hip to balance the hatchet and knife hanging from his left.

"We travel during the day," he states bluntly to the two strangers.  "Wherever possible, we want to be indoors at night - there are a few villages along the way.  Being abroad after dark isn't recommended."

"You have names?"


----------



## Sado (Jun 13, 2005)

*Casparan*

"Casparan Atavar," he says.  "Of Ruddlestone.  

"I would also prefer to be indoors at night.  These are strange lands."


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jun 13, 2005)

Sado said:
			
		

> "Casparan Atavar," he says.  "Of Ruddlestone.
> 
> "I would also prefer to be indoors at night.  These are strange lands."




"That they are," Jack agrees, "and you're strangers in them.  Doubly strange."


----------



## Scotley (Jun 13, 2005)

*Bendyn*

"I am Bendyn Norath. We are strangers here, but hope to only be passing through."


----------



## doghead (Jun 13, 2005)

*November 14th, this is where I came in.*

Jack leads you back the way you came.

The graves of Dirk and Lirithan sit stark in the clearing, and the turf still shows the scars of Bendyn's charge across it.

Jack turns to the right and heads out of the clearing along the track that is the continuation of the one that led you here. The path winds itself upwards into the hills which gradually become more heavily wooded. The morning sun glints through the trees, playing tricks on your eyes. Every so often you catch a glimpse of some strange shaped animal or other watching you, only to find it is a silhouetted rock formation or a twisted branch seen at an odd angle.

The climb continues this way for a couple more hours as the path twists this way and that up the hillside. Eventually, as the sun approaches its zenith, you come to an open clearing that gives you a fine view over the hillside. A rocky outcropping provides some shelter, and there is evidence of a number of old campfires at the base of it as the clearing lies about a days travel from both Cantopanti and Kristatanti on foot.

With the sun warm overhead and the breese gentle, it would make a pleasant place to stop for something to eat.

Jack: [sblock]K/local (auto): Mounted on ponies you've made reasonably good time so far. Better than the average plodding traveller at least. You have about 6 hours of daylight left, and about 16 miles left to go before reaching Kristatanti. 

K/local (X+4): Somewhere beyond this point lies a mine run by goblins, although they generally leave you alone if you do the same. However, you've heard that there has been some trouble at the mine recently, although what exactly you never heard.[/sblock]

ooc: Travelling order please, and items in hand if you have any.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 13, 2005)

*Bendyn*

Bendyn offers to ride point. He rides with a lance in the cup ready to be brought up at a moment's notice. The crystal crossbow is cocked and resting across the saddle bow, but without a bolt.


----------



## Sado (Jun 13, 2005)

*Casparan*

Casparan rides alongside Jack, unarmed but focused, and attempts to engage him in conversation.

"I gather you're not from these parts," he says.  "Lendleland?

"What's your story?  How did you end up settling here?"


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jun 14, 2005)

Sado said:
			
		

> Casparan rides alongside Jack, unarmed but focused, and attempts to engage him in conversation.
> 
> "I gather you're not from these parts," he says.  "Lendleland?




"That was a long time ago," the man eventually replies, after a long silence.  It seems likely he tells the truth - for a Lendleman, he sits a pony terribly.  He twists awkwardly in the saddle to keep an eye on the surroundings, and while he holds his longbow loosely in one hand, the way he snatches at the reins frequently to keep his balance suggests he won't be firing it from the saddle any time soon.



> "What's your story?  How did you end up settling here?"




"I didn't like it where I was, so I left," he replies shortly.  

"This is a good place to rest," he says in a louder voice, so Bendyn can hear.  "We'll make Kristapanti by nightfall, if we keep this pace."

"There's a mine up ahead somewhere," he adds.  "Goblins, but they don't cause problems.  Although... we heard rumours of some trouble there.  Don't know what, but might pay to stay alert."


----------



## Scotley (Jun 14, 2005)

*Bendyn*

"I see, I'll keep a sharp eye out. I think speed is to our advantage, less chance of anyone having time to plan an attack on us."


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jun 14, 2005)

Scotley said:
			
		

> "I see, I'll keep a sharp eye out. I think speed is to our advantage, less chance of anyone having time to plan an attack on us."




"Better to lunch while we can see all around, than try to watch the trees around us from the saddle while we eat," the hillman points out.  "There won't be a better place to stop before Kristapanti."


----------



## Sado (Jun 14, 2005)

*Casparan*

Casparan shrugs, and gives up trying to converse with Jack.

"He's right,"  he says.  "It's a good spot to stop.  We can rest here."

As they dismount and secure the horses, he approaches Bendyn.  

To Bendyn: [sblock]"Stay watchful.  I don't mistrust him, but we trusted Caleb and look what that got us.  He's of that same bunch, and seems determined to stop here, perhaps for his own reasons."[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jun 14, 2005)

*Bendyn*

Bendyn nods, "I could use a chance to stretch my legs. This beast is fine in a fight, but hard on the legs when ridden too far."  

For Casparan [sblock]Bendyn nods just perceptably at Casparan's suggestion. He keeps an eye out.[/sblock]


----------



## doghead (Jun 14, 2005)

*November 14, a visitor for lunch*

The three riders dismount and stretch out on the ground for a little food and rest. The hill top is pleasant, and the time passes quickly. 

Its about time to be moving on when Firaxis pops into Bendyn's thoughts: 


Spoiler



Yo boss. You might want to warn Casparan to look to his bag.



Bendyn turns round in time to see a sizable rodent of some sort push its head into Casparan's bag. Casparan, however, has just seen it for himself.


----------



## Sado (Jun 14, 2005)

*Casparan*

(How Sizeable?)

Casparan starts at the sight of the rodent.  If not much larger than a regular rat, he picks up his pack either to keep it from the creature or to shake it out if it is already in.  If it is dog-size or to small child-size, he kicks at it to drive it away.  Any larger and he forms his mind blade and makes ready to defend himself.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 14, 2005)

*Bendyn*

"What have we here. A most curious sight indeed, are such creatures common here and more importantly are they dangerous?"


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jun 14, 2005)

Scotley said:
			
		

> "What have we here. A most curious sight indeed, are such creatures common here and more importantly are they dangerous?"




OOC DM:
[sblock]Uh... are such creatures common here and more importantly are they dangerous? [/sblock]


----------



## doghead (Jun 15, 2005)

*November 14, something is ferreting around in the bag.*

Jack recognises the animal almost immediately. Bendyn does a moment later.

Jack and Bendyn: [sblock]It's a ferret (weasel). These little mammals (tiny animal) are aggressive predators but usually confine themselves to smaller prey. If a ferret hits with a bite attack, it uses its powerful jaws to latch onto the opponent’s body and automatically deals bite damage each round it remains attached.[/sblock]

Casparan grabs the pack, pulling it away. The small creature falls out of the opening, dragging a number of days (chewed) rations after it. It lands lightly, and the fur along its back bristles and it makes angry noises.

ooc: Initiative determined. Anyone know what sort of noises a ferret makes?


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jun 15, 2005)

doghead said:
			
		

> OOC: Anyone know what sort of noises a ferret makes?




Try here 

DM OOC:
[sblock]Does anyone at the village have a ferret familiar?  In particular, Ma's niece?[/sblock]


----------



## doghead (Jun 15, 2005)

ooc: What a wonder the internet is.

The ferret hisses.

Jack: [sblock]Yes, but its a different colour. Hers is a _sable_, while this one is definately a _champagne_.[/sblock]


----------



## Sado (Jun 15, 2005)

*Casparan*

"Well," he says, sizing up the small creature.  "What have we here?"

He reaches into his pack, finds a small piece of food that appears to have been chewed, and tosses it to the animal.

"Don't hurt me, little one!" he laughs.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jun 15, 2005)

doghead said:
			
		

> Jack: [sblock]Yes, but its a different colour. Hers is a _sable_, while this one is definately a _champagne_.[/sblock]




DM:
[sblock]Hmm.  Is there any way of telling a familiar from a normal animal?  Knowledge (Nature)?  Or any way of telling if this is a sable ferret disguised as a champagne ferret?  

... or am I chasing a complete red herring?[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jun 15, 2005)

*Bendyn*

Bendyn laughs at the little creature and then scans the tree line for possible attackers, still paranoid he considers the posibility that the little animal is a planned distraction.


----------



## doghead (Jun 27, 2005)

*November 14th, encounter with a ferret.*

The ferret alternates between hissing and barring its teeth at you, and scampering after the thrown food. Any attempts to touch the animal are greeted with displeasure from the small creature (with very sharp teeth). Eventually, it seems to have had enough and dissappears into the trees.

After about 30 minutes in total, you are mounted again and heading down the other side of the hill. The path continues for several hours this way, twisting and turning its way up and down (although generally up) the hillsides. The air begins to getting noticably chillier as the sun begins its decent to the horizon, and you pull cloaks and coats close around you.

You reach the brow of a hill, and the sight before you stops you in your tracks. The path runs through a small clearing, and dotted around the clearing are several poles firmly planted into the ground. Atop the poles are _heads_ - some recently fixed, some semi decayed. A few of goblin heads, a human head, and one larger one you do not recognise, all with sewn-up eyes and mouths.

ooc: the first pole is about 30 feet from where Bendyn is now, and the clearing is about 100 feet from one side to the other along the axis of the path. Its about 60 feet at its widest point. The poles seemed to be spaced randomly, about 10-15 feet apart. There are no poles obstructing the path.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jun 27, 2005)

doghead said:
			
		

> You reach the brow of a hill, and the sight before you stops you in your tracks. The path runs through a small clearing, and dotted around the clearing are several poles firmly planted into the ground. Atop the poles are _heads_ - some recently fixed, some semi decayed. A few of goblin heads, a human head, and one larger one you do not recognise, all with sewn-up eyes and mouths.




Jack slips off his horse, checking the nock of his arrow.

His eyes are troubled as he scans the surroundings carefully.

"Trouble at the mine, we heard," he says softly.  "Perhaps this is a result of it."


----------



## Sado (Jun 28, 2005)

*Casparan*

"Is there a way around this, Jack," Casparan asks.  "I wouldn't care to meet whoever-or whatever-did this, if we don't have to.

_OOC-Does it look like we can go around the clearing_

"If not, I would suggest we make haste through these parts."


----------



## doghead (Jun 29, 2005)

ooc: The hillside is forested, but you could probably go around the clearing if you dismounted, or went very slowly. There is room enough between the trees, but a fair bit of undergrowth and low branches.

Jack: [sblock]From what Jack can recall, the scene in front of him fits the general tenor of the stories he heard. Although he never heard anything about heads on stakes, and the way the eyes and mouths are stiched up, that sort of detail sticks in the mind.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jun 29, 2005)

*Bendyn*

Bendyn keeps a sharp eye out and his borrowed crossbow ready. "So how do we interpret that scene. What are they trying to tell us? See nothing? Hear nothing? Or just a general 'Keep Out'? Either way I have to agree with Casparan. It doesn't seem like a good idea to venture into that area."


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jun 30, 2005)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Bendyn keeps a sharp eye out and his borrowed crossbow ready. "So how do we interpret that scene. What are they trying to tell us? See nothing? Hear nothing? Or just a general 'Keep Out'? Either way I have to agree with Casparan. It doesn't seem like a good idea to venture into that area."




"Perhaps a warning against treachery," Jack offers.  "'They saw what they should not, and spoke when they should not'.  Though treachery against who, I've no idea... we hadn't heard enough details about the troubles to include this."

"You can travel through the forest itself, hereabouts, if you're in no great hurry," he adds to Casparan.


----------



## Sado (Jun 30, 2005)

*Casparan*

Casparan shakes his head.

"Looking at the terrain, I think it best if we stay on the trail," he says.  "And be ready to move swiftly if the need arises."


----------



## Scotley (Jun 30, 2005)

*Bendyn*

"Yes, our mounts are realatively fresh and I think we'd be better off trying to flee if trouble arrises. Let us leave this place quickly."


----------



## Sado (Jul 2, 2005)

(ooc: out of town for the next week, posting may be sporadic)


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 4, 2005)

Scotley said:
			
		

> "Yes, our mounts are realatively fresh and I think we'd be better off trying to flee if trouble arrises. Let us leave this place quickly."




Jack scans the edges of the clearing one more time with readied bow, then shrugs agreement and clambers back onto his horse.

"Suits me," he agrees.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 4, 2005)

*Bendyn*

Bendyn takes a pull from a waterskin and nods, "Let's be off."  He realizes he has a death grip on the reins and with a deep breath forces himself to relax.


----------



## doghead (Jul 6, 2005)

*A stroll through the glade of heads on poles.*

With one last look around, the three travellers urge their mount's forwards. They have taken no more than a couple of steps when a voice barks out from the shadows of the forest across the clearing somewhere ahead of you.

"Go back. You will get trouble this way! We learn you only one warning!"

The words are snapped and clipped, and somewhat difficult to understand. It doesn't help matters any that the language being used is obviously not the speaker's own tongue. As for the speaker, the pitch of the voice suggests someone, or something of smaller stature.

Casparen: [sblock]Up ahead, maybe 20 feet into the trees (so about 100 feet from you in total) on the far side of the clearing, you catch a glimpse of the outline of one, no two small (perhaps 3 feet high) humanoid figures. They are well hidden amoung the trees, and well covered.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jul 6, 2005)

*Bendyn*

"Gods, so much for sneaking on through."  He looks to his companions, "that was a warning we may not ignore. Does anyone speak their language? Perhaps more information would be helpful or we can negotiate passage?"


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 6, 2005)

Scotley said:
			
		

> "Gods, so much for sneaking on through."  He looks to his companions, "that was a warning we may not ignore. Does anyone speak their language? Perhaps more information would be helpful or we can negotiate passage?"




Jack spits.  "Probably goblins.  All I know of that filthy tongue is 'eat', 'drink', and 'piss off'.  The question is - are they warning us of danger, or warning us they don't like us?"


----------



## doghead (Jul 10, 2005)

ooc: Sado indicated he may be only able to log in intermittantly, so I'm going to borrow Casparen for moment. You may read the sblock above now.

Casparen leans over and passes on what he has seen. He avoids looking in that direction, instead he uses one of the heads to indicate the relevant part of the forest.

Bendyn: [sblock]The accent and way the words are spoken sound vaguely familier.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jul 11, 2005)

*Bendyn*

Speaking softly Bendyn says, "For some reason that sounded vaguely familiar..."  He thinks hard trying to remember.


----------



## Sado (Jul 13, 2005)

*Casparan*

"I only saw two figures in the trees," Casparan states.  "There may be more.  Let us continue on our course, slowly, but ready to move quickly if need be, either forward or to retreat.  We can judge the situation when we get closer, and if their numbers are too great, we can escape back the way we came, providing they are all on foot."


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 20, 2005)

"They probably have bows," Jack comments glumly.  He puts his own bow away, and retrieves his shield from his back.  "This is a good way to get killed."

But nevertheless, once he checks to make sure his axe is readily accessible, he seems prepared to follow.


----------



## doghead (Oct 20, 2005)

*The Opening of Hostilities*

The three travelers cautiously set off towards the other side of the clearing. Eyes scan the forest for signs of trouble. But for a moment there is no response to the provocation. The forest is quiet. No arrows or threats emerge from the shadows. Everything is still. Perhaps the warnings were all just bluster. Without substance.

The distinctive slap of a crossbow breaks the silence, followed by another, and another. Casparan grunts in surprise as a bolt takes him in the upper body. But it fails to penetrate and Casparan will suffer no more than a bruise from it. The other bolts pass harmlessly by.

Jack: [sblock]About 10 feet into the trees, about 20 feet to the left of where the path re-enters the forest, Jack spies a couple of small figures in amoung the shadows. They are about the right size for goblins.[/sblock]

ooc: the characters are about 40 feet into the clearing and about 60 feet from the far side when they are attacked. Casparan is leading, Jack  is next with Bendyn behind him.

You may now act. Initiative: Bendyn (17), Jack 15, Casparan (4)


----------



## Scotley (Oct 20, 2005)

*Bendyn*

"I say we charge before they can reload." He rides a little to the left and charges. When he gets to the treeline he will dismount and fire his own crossbow if a target is visible.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Oct 20, 2005)

"Two of them," Jack grunts, slipping off his horse and heading obliquely towards the nearest cover en route to their attackers.  His axe comes easily to hand as he moves.

"No chance, little gobs!" he roars.  "Cower - it is _men_ you face!"


----------



## doghead (Oct 21, 2005)

Bendyn touches his heels lightly to his horse's flanks, and it leaps forwards. Bendyn spears his lance into the turf and pulls his crossbow from  his back. The horse covers the 50 feet or so to the trees quickly and comes to a halt, kicking clumps of dirt and grass into the air in front of it. Bendyn swings lightly form his horse's back, but his dismount is a little awkward and Bendyn stumbles momentarily before regaining his balance. Crossbow in hand, Bendyn throws himself behind the cover of a tree to load the weapon.

The attackers are about 20 feet into the trees, crouched behind a large fallen branch. The are angrily arguing among themselves in their own language. And this time, although the accent and pronunciation are a little different to what he is familiar with, Bendyn recognises it.

Bendyn: [sblock]Draconic. Which would mean the attackers aren't goblins if the lore Bendyn has picked up is worth anything. It would make them Kobolds.[/sblock] 

Jack slips from his pony and begins to hustle across the clearing, drawing his axe as he goes. He makes to the edge of the trees and pulls up against a tree, about 10-15 feet to the left of where the attacker's lurk. He can just make out the small figures through the trees. They are crouching down behind a fallen branch, frantically reloading or grabbing up spears, and arguing about something. They don't sound like goblins.

ooc: Imagine a clock face. An oval clock face I suppose, wider than it is high. The characters were a little to the left of centre at the start of the round. Jack is at about 1 o'clock, in the trees. The attackers are at about 2 o'clock, also in the trees. Bendyn is at about 2 o'clock as well, just outside the trees. The path leaves the clearing at about 3 o'clock.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 21, 2005)

*Bendyn*

Since they are arguing rather than shooting, Bendyn approaches crossbow in hand, but does not point it at the fellows unless they make a hostile move.


----------



## doghead (Oct 21, 2005)

ooc: Sorry Scotley, I wasn't real clear there. They are arguing as they reload crossbows, grab spears, that sort of thing. And they are aware of Bendyn and thee others.

BTW, don't have a crossbow listed on your character sheet. Just noticed when I went to chheck the bonuses. Daggar? Javlin?


----------



## Hypersmurf (Oct 21, 2005)

doghead said:
			
		

> Jack slips from his pony and begins to hustle across the clearing, drawing his axe as he goes. He makes to the edge of the trees and pulls up against a tree, about 10-15 feet to the left of where the attacker's lurk. He can just make out the small figures through the trees. They are crouching down behind a fallen branch, frantically reloading or grabbing up spears, and arguing about something. They don't sound like goblins.




"Well, now," Jack calls.  "Guess you ain't goblins after all.  And I reckon that means you're the ones responsible for those goblin heads back there.  Which means you're invaders, and trespassers, and murderers, and _fair game_."

"All right, troops!" he bellows to the squadron of village militia who might or might not be hiding really well in the woods nearby.  "Open season on shorties!  Araq, take second squad and cut off the line of retreat.  Mal, hit 'em in the flank."

Without leaving cover of his tree, he keeps an ear out for activity from the not-gobs.


----------



## doghead (Oct 21, 2005)

*Ghost mode*

*Casparan*

Casparan, never really one for riding at the best of times, decide that if there is going to be a fight, he would rather be on foot. He slips off his pony and runs down the length of the track until it brings him into the trees.

"I've got the right side covered!" he shouts as he goes.

Like Jack, he pulls up alongside a convenient tree.


----------



## doghead (Oct 22, 2005)

*Round 2*

Whoops. Dropped the ball. Ignore me doing this.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 22, 2005)

OOC: Okay, in that case Bendyn too will use a tree for cover and fire. The crossbow was the magic item of a now departed character that Bendyn has been using for some time. Since I appearently didn't add it to his RG post I can drop it, or if you read back in the IC a bit and agree he has it I'll add it. Assuming he doesn't have it then he'll toss a javelin.

OOC2: It is on the sheet "crystal light crossbow" under "gear from fallen comrads". I never put the stats on since he plans to return it to the family.


----------



## doghead (Oct 23, 2005)

ooc: Scotley, no problem on the crossbow. I'd forgotten about the gear from the others and didn't look in that section of the sheet. I'll edit the above to put Bendyn behind a tree so he can load in safety.

Round 2 is up. Initiative order is Bendyn, Jack, Casparan.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Oct 23, 2005)

doghead said:
			
		

> ooc: Scotley, no problem on the crossbow. I'd forgotten about the gear from the others and didn't look in that section of the sheet. I'll edit the above to put Bendyn behind a tree so he can load in safety.
> 
> Round 2 is up. Initiative order is Bendyn, Jack, Casparan.




OOC: No response of note from the not-gobs to anything that people have shouted?


----------



## doghead (Oct 23, 2005)

ooc: Not really. They seem somewhat in disarray. They seemed rather concerned with reloading and grabbing melee weapons at the moment.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 23, 2005)

*Bendyn*

Bendyn takes his shot with the crossbow and readies his sword while his companions get closer. He shouts to the not-gobs in draconic, "We have no quarrel with you. Don't force us to slay you."


----------



## doghead (Oct 27, 2005)

*Round 2. Against the little people.*

*Round 2*

Bendyn's bolt finds its mark and one of the small creatures staggers and collapses to its knees with a strangled cry, the bolt protruding from its chest.

The creatures take advantage of the hesitation by Bendyn's companions.

There is a snap, and a hiss. A smoking stick drops over the fallen log to land just in front of the creatures. 

The last of the creatures brings its crossbow up and fires at Bendyn. The bolt passes harmlessly through the air some distance from the warrior. 

The air in front of and around the creatures begins to fill with a thick white smoke. Slowly they begin to fade from sight within its milky embrace. Disembodied barks and yelps emerge from the hazy shadows within the smoke.

ooc: Just wanted to give the game a boot along. Casparan and Jack can still act this round.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 27, 2005)

*Bendyn*

Cursing softly at the smoke, Bendyn abandons the crossbow in favor of sword and shield.

OOC: Are the sounds coming toward Bendyn or moving away?


----------



## doghead (Oct 27, 2005)

*Ghosted: Casparan Atavar, male human warrior priest initiate*

*Round 2 cont ...*

Casparan manifests his soul knife and moves carefully through the trees towards the small creatures. As the smoke billows forth, enveloping the small humanoids, he pauses. He glaces at Bendyn and, seeing his companion drawing weapons, Casparan pushes forwards to the fringes of the smoke.

ooc: Scotley: the figures are disappearing as the smoke envelopes them. Bendyn doesn't see the attackers moving anywhere before they are lost to sight. From the sounds, he can't tell if they are moving at this point


----------



## Scotley (Oct 27, 2005)

*Bendyn*

Bendyn will stay close to Casparan and try and keep him in sight to avoid a mishap as they search for the not-gobs.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Oct 28, 2005)

_OOC: I take it there are more than two of them, then? /OOC_

"They're pulling back!" Jack calls to his phantom legions.  "All squads, move in now!  Don't let them escape!"

He keeps one eye hooked around his tree, watching for any of the creatures emerging from the smoke.


----------



## doghead (Oct 28, 2005)

*Round 3*

With one last bark the shouting stops.

Bendyn: [sblock]The creatures were arguing about whether to retreat or fight. The last thing you heard said was a call for silence.[/sblock]

The clearing suddenly seems very quiet.

Bendyn draws his sword and retrieves his shield from his back. Casparan crouches by a tree, about 20 feet or so to Bendyn's right. Jack does the same about 20 feet or so to Bendyn's left. The smoke eddies slightly in the breeze, slowly thinning and dispersing. Not long now and it will be effectively gone.

ooc: listen and spot checks please.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Oct 28, 2005)

doghead said:
			
		

> ooc: listen and spot checks please.




_OOC: Listen mod +5, Spot mod +1; feel free to roll on Jack's behalf. /OOC_


----------



## Scotley (Oct 28, 2005)

*Bendyn*

OOC: Listen is +4 and Spot is +6. Would you like us to start making our own rolls?


----------



## doghead (Oct 29, 2005)

*Round 3 cont.*

* Listen check: Bendyn 15, Casparan 21, Jack 20.
Listen DC 11: 



Spoiler



hear movement from within the smoke.


Listen DC 16: 



Spoiler



one or more of them is moving away from you (northeast-ish)


* Spot Check: Bendyn 18, Casparan 13, Jack 15.
Spot DC 19: 



Spoiler



naughty. very naughty. 



ooc: yeah, sometimes I might ask you to roll, but if you don't want to, just post your bonuses as hyperS did and I will roll.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 29, 2005)

*Bendyn*

OOC: I'm happy to roll my own, just wanted to be sure, some DM's like to handle all the digital dice in pbp games. 

Bendyn, unsure of what is happening glances at his companions.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Oct 29, 2005)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Bendyn, unsure of what is happening glances at his companions.




Using gestures and mouthing broadly, Jack indicates "They're going that way".

Next, he points to themselves, to the horses, and makes ride-on-through-now motions.


----------



## doghead (Oct 29, 2005)

*Ghosted: Casparan Atavar, male human Warrior-Priest Initiate*

Casparan shakes his head and points vigourously towards the smoke and the woods behind it. Its the same direction that Jack indicated the attackers went.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Oct 30, 2005)

doghead said:
			
		

> Casparan shakes his head and points vigourously towards the smoke and the woods behind it. Its the same direction that Jack indicated the attackers went.




"What for?" Jack protests in a hoarse whisper.  "They're running for now, but they'll be back!  Push on through!"


----------



## Scotley (Oct 30, 2005)

*Bendyn*

"I agree we should move on. Fighting the locals is not part of our mission."  After reloading the crossbow, he moves to get his horse.


----------



## doghead (Oct 30, 2005)

*Ghost: Casparan Atavar, male human warrior-priest initiate*

Casparan glances at Jack, then at Bendyn. He pauses for a moment, peering intently into the remnants of the smoke which once hid their attackers. With a shake of his head, he turns and heads back to his mount. He keeps his mind blade active, and more than once looks back to where the attackers once were.

"You are right, we can not afford to get side tracked. But I do not like riding on without knowing why they attacked us. Why were they defending this area? I could not see them behind the log any more, but they can not have gone far. I do not think that we should have let them go like that.

But Casparan mounts up anyway, and falls in with the others.


----------



## doghead (Oct 30, 2005)

*Back into the forest*

***

The three travellers turn their mounts back to the path. The clearing remains silent as they cross it and are eventually swallowed up by the trees on the other side. Jack leading, with Bendyn and Casparan close behind. They have barely gone 20 feet in when there is a _swish_ from the trees ahead and something flashes down the path. The spear slashes Jack's leg (and narrowly misses Bendyn behind him) leaving a bloody, but shallow gash. Smeared on the fabric of his leggings around the wound is a sticky dark matter.

The spear scrapes to a halt down the track behind you. 

ooc: Blood was drawn but no pips lost. Nice soak Jack has there Hype.
Spot Check: DC 15 [sblock]nothing moves ahead of you.[/sblock]
Spot Check: DC 20 [sblock]the branches up ahead have been cut, and there is some rope lashed to one that pokes out at an odd angle.[/sblock]


----------



## Hypersmurf (Oct 31, 2005)

doghead said:
			
		

> The three travellers turn their mounts back to the path. The clearing remains silent as they cross it and are eventually swallowed up by the trees on the other side. Jack leading, with Bendyn and Casparan close behind. They have barely gone 20 feet in when there is a _swish_ from the trees ahead and something flashes down the path. The spear slashes Jack's leg (and narrowly misses Bendyn behind him) leaving a bloody, but shallow gash. Smeared on the fabric of his leggings around the wound is a sticky dark matter.
> 
> The spear scrapes to a halt down the track behind you.




_OOC: Spot check 18+1 = 19 /OOC_

Despite seeing nothing immediately ahead, Jack's immediate reaction is, once again, to get off the damned horse and take cover behind a tree.

If no further attacks are forthcoming, he'll take a moment to mutter a brief cantrip.

_OOC: Detect Poison.  Arcane Spell Failure Chance 25%.  If the spell works, he wants to know if he's been poisoned, and whether the sticky substance is poison.

More OOC: I'm not sure how Soak interacts with poison.  Is it like DR in standard d20, where if the damage is reduced to 0, injury-type poison is not successfully delivered? /OOC_


----------



## Scotley (Oct 31, 2005)

*Bendyn*

OOC: Spot Check (1d20+6=21)

Bendyn stays on his horse and raises his crossbow looking for a targe. "Be mindful up ahead, it looks like they may have set a trap. I see where they have cut branches and run some rope."


----------



## Hypersmurf (Oct 31, 2005)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Bendyn stays on his horse and raises his crossbow looking for a targe. "Be mindful up ahead, it looks like they may have set a trap."




"Oh, _surely_ not?" Jack snarls, scanning the woods for further signs of the little interlopers.



> "I see where they have cut branches and run some rope."




"Well spotted," the guide continues, sarcasm fair dripping from every word.  "Can you tell from here what it might do when sprung?"

"They could use you back at the village," he goes on.  "Our horses keep escaping, and we need someone to close the barn door behind them after it happens..."


----------



## doghead (Oct 31, 2005)

*The situation remains uncertain*

Jack, his back against a tree and his feet safely back on the ground, mutters the words and the appropriate gesture. The sticky stuff is suddenly surrounded with an unhealthy green aura. Its a poison, although Jack can't determin which one. But whatever it is, Jack doesn't feel any worse than one would after being slashed across the leg, and the aura doesn't manifest itself anywhere away from the wound up or down his leg. Perhaps he was lucky this time?

Peering closely at the at trap tells people nothing more than than they know now. Leafy ranches and shadows make it impossible to get a clear view of the workings from here.

The sounds of the forest slowly return.

ooc: The soak saved Jack from losing any pips from the spear attack.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 31, 2005)

*Bendyn*

Bendyn grins feeling a bit foolish. "Shall we inspect this bit of spear tossing ingenuity in hopes of spotting them before they've done their work?" He dismounts and moves forward carefully trying to see the mechanism.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Oct 31, 2005)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Bendyn grins feeling a bit foolish. "Shall we inspect this bit of spear tossing ingenuity in hopes of spotting them before they've done their work?" He dismounts and moves forward carefully trying to see the mechanism.




Jack nods, scraping the poison carefully from his clothing with the edge of his dagger.

"No harm done," he confirms, "but watch yourselves - the little buggers use poison."


----------



## doghead (Oct 31, 2005)

*a sprung trap*

The three travellers move cautiously forward. Eventually it becomes obvious that the trap has indeed been sprung. Its a fairly simple mechanism, but obviously effective enough. There area around the trap, but out of sight of the road, has been quite disturbed.

A loose stone shifts under Casparan's foot. There is a flicker of movement in the bushes nearby. There is a deafening bang from nearby that leaves a ringing in everyones ears. 

The ponies shy and leap away from the noise. They come to a halt a little way back down the path, but their ears are back and the whites of their eyes are showing.


----------



## doghead (Oct 31, 2005)

*Ghosted: Casparan Atavar, warrior priest initiate*

Casparan, the nearest to the source of the noise, shakes his head slowly for a moment.

"I'm OK," he says eventually. "I wasn't close enough to it. But my ears are ringing."

His brow furrows, and a blade springs into existence in his hand.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Nov 1, 2005)

_OOC: If we want to travel off the path, is there room to:

a/ ride the horses among the trees,
b/ lead the horses among the trees, or
c/ move among the trees without horses? /OOC_


----------



## doghead (Nov 1, 2005)

*and ooc aside*

ooc: The horses/ponies could be walked among the trees at half pace. They could be lead at fairly easily through the woods as well. In both cases, you would need to choose the route somewhat, meaning that a straight line might not be possible.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Nov 1, 2005)

"There's no way to know how many more traps the path will yield," Jack points out.  "If we take the horses into the trees, it'll be slower going... but we're less likely to end up skewered, poisoned, or blown up."


----------



## Scotley (Nov 1, 2005)

OOC: I'm back.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 4, 2005)

*Bendyn*

"You're the guide, if you think we can do better off the path until we get away from this territory, then I say we try it." He swings down from his horse and gets ready walk a while.


----------



## doghead (Nov 4, 2005)

*Off the path*

The three travellers lead their horses through the trees. Necessity forces them to stay close enough to the path to see it. If they lost sight of the path and it turned away without them noticing, then the three men could find themselves wondering the hills for a long time. On a couple of occasions the path dissappears from sight, and they are forced to cut back sharply to find it again. Each time it had just been obscured by the trees and undergrowth.

But otherwise the going is fairly easy. There is enough space between the trees to lead the mounts with little difficulty, and the undergrowth is not so heavy as to cause significant problems. Bendyn has a few difficulties with his lance, the weapon being a little awkward to maneuver through the trees at times.

The day is quite pleasant. The forest is quiet except for the bird song and the occasional rustling of some small animal in the trees or undergrowth.


----------



## doghead (Nov 4, 2005)

*Ghosted: Casparan Atavar, male human Warrior priest initiate*

After a couple of minutes, Casparan speak up.

"Something bothers me about that last trap. Why go to all that trouble and only use a thunderstone? Why not something lethal like the last trap?"

After a moments reflection he adds something.

"And the trigger was too far from the stone to really be effective? The spear trap was well set up. It just doesn't seem to make much sense."


----------



## Scotley (Nov 4, 2005)

*Bendyn*

"More than one group of trapmakers out here? Could the second one have been intended to scare off animals or really fearful humanoids? It was quite a noise."


----------



## doghead (Nov 4, 2005)

*Ghosted: Casparan Atavar, warrior priest initiate*

Casparan nods.

"That could make sense. It was loud enough ..."

Casparan trails off and falls silent. But from the frown of concentration on his face, he is still pondering the matter.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 6, 2005)

*Bendyn*

Bendyn's face darkens as he considers another posibility. "I Fear we have perhaps just rung someones doorbell. How far away do you think that sound could be heard? I think it might be best if we move on quickly."


----------



## doghead (Nov 6, 2005)

*Ghosted: Casparan Atavar, warrior priest initiate*

Casparan looks at Bendyn for a moment.

"Thats not a very comforting thought. I think that the noise could be heard from quite a distance, depending on the thickness of the forest and the lay of the land. Further at night.

" I agree with you, we should move on quickly."


----------



## doghead (Nov 9, 2005)

*Encounter in the woods*

The three travelers trudge on through the woods. Its easy enough going, but its impossible to travel in a straight line, which slows them down somewhat. At a rough guess, they have travelled about half a mile from the clearing as the crow flies.

Forty feet up head a small figure arises from the undergrowth with a barking cry. Moments later several more do so as well. The nearest of them is only twenty feet away. Two of them are much larger than the rest. They are man sized, although also reptillian in appearance. They carry heavy shields marked with strange symbols and a couple of javlins each. The other, smaller creatures carry the same weapons as those at the clearing, crossbows and spears.

A shower of bolts and javlins rains down on the travellers. Several bolts clatter off Jack's armour but leave him unharmed. The javlins fall harmlessly to ground around Bendyn and Casparan.

*End Surprise round*

ooc: Initiative please, and reponses.
ooc: -2 for missile and 2H weapon attacks due to trees; cover is plentiful, if you want it just state you are taking it.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 9, 2005)

*Bendyn*

Bendyn fires a bolt at one of the big creatures, then seeing that a mounted charge could be folly in the dense undergrowth, slips off his horse and takes cover.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Nov 9, 2005)

_Easiest if you roll initiative, DM _

"Persistent buggers, aren't they?" Jack grumbles, dismounting and hauling his bow from his quiver as he heads for a convenient tree to hide behind.  "Did you count?  We're a little outnumbered."

If the opportunity presents this round, he'll snap a shot off at the nearest little one.


----------



## doghead (Nov 9, 2005)

*Encounter in the Forest, round 1*

*Round 1*

The little creatures grab what cover they can and busy themselves reloading their crossbows.

Bendyn drops his lance and snaps off a shot with the crossbow, striking one of the small figures. He dismounts and takes cover. 

Jack slips off his mount and likewise, takes cover behind a tree. His shot goes wide.

Casparan slips from his horse. For a moment it looks like he is going to charge in. But seeing his companions taking cover, he does so as well. A short blade appears in his hand.

From north of the where the travellers shelter, another three small creatures and one large one rise up out of the undergrowth*.

All three of the larger creatures crash through the undergrowth towards the three travellers. Fifteen feet to twenty feet away they pause to hurl their second javlins. One gouges a great chunk out of the tree behind which Bendyn shelters. The other scrapes across Casparan's shield. The tall warriors seem to be getting their eye in.

The small ones unloose another shower of crossbow bolts, but they either pass harmlessly by or thump into the trunks of the trees or clatter off armour. Their task is not made any easier by the two larger creatures charging into battle.

*End Round 1*

ooc: These are the one north of the road. There were hiding, but I forgot that I had put them on the map.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Nov 10, 2005)

doghead said:
			
		

> All three of the larger creatures crash through the undergrowth towards the three travellers. Fifteen feet to twenty feet away they pause to hurl their second javlins. One gouges a great chunk out of the tree behind which Bendyn shelters. The other scrapes across Casparan's shield. The tall warriors seem to be getting their eye in.




Jack's fingers brush the front of his breastplate, over the spot where a little wooden disk hangs on a thong about his neck, and he mutters a few nonsensical syllables.

_OOC: Casting True Strike - no S component, so no ASF. /OOC_


----------



## Scotley (Nov 16, 2005)

*Bendyn*

Bendyn concentrates briefly clearing his mind and calling upon his Psionic training to help him anticipate the oncoming attacks. He pulls his bastard sword from its sheath and the distinctive sound of a wind rushing over dried bones fills the air around him. He eyes the larger forms coming toward him and raises his shield ready to receive the attack. 

OOC: Raise Precognitive Defense.


----------



## doghead (Nov 19, 2005)

*Encounter in the Forest*

*Round 2*

The three travellers hold their ground as the lizardmen pull their clubs and stride in to engage. Two take Jack, and one strides in towards Bendyn as he drops his crossbow, draws his sword and retrieves his shield.

Meanwhile, the lizardmen's diminuative companions spread out, seeking clear shots.

The lizardman attacking Bendyn tries to catch Bendyn before he is prepared. But the result is a hasty blow, and Bendyn easily evades the it. Jack evades the attack of the first lizardman. But it leaves Jack unbalanced and slow to respond to the second attacker. The lizardman's club strikes Jack a crashing blow against his shoulder (1).

Casparan hurls his mind blade at the nearest small humanoid. But the blade flashes harmless past the creature. Almost immediately, Casparan's position is showered with bolts as the majority of the crossbow weilding creatures open up on the one clear target. But somehow, at the end of it, Casparan is still standing. Although now he sports a couple of new cuts that ooze blood. Casparan staggers slightly, and shakes his head as if trying to clear it (2).

ooc: (1) Jack suffers 7 wounds, crit not confirmed, -1 to some rolls. 
(2) Failed posion test: -2 con, -2 wis. Edit: Will happen after 1 minute.
ooc: Sorry guys, had a bit of a brain fart and was waiting for something when I already had the answer.

*End Round 2*


----------



## Scotley (Nov 19, 2005)

*Bendyn*

Bendyn brings his sword into play attacking the lizardman before him.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Nov 19, 2005)

Jack drops his bow, snatching the axe from where it dangles at his belt.  He scythes it upward in a magically-guided arc toward the chest of the beast that struck him...

_OOC: +20 on the attack roll from True Strike. /OOC_


----------



## doghead (Nov 22, 2005)

*Encounter in the Forest*

*Round 3*

Bendyn bastard sword flickers in the dappled forest light and the lizardman hisses in pain as the blade carves through armour and flesh. The lizardman strikes back, but the blow glances harmlessly off Bendyn's armour. The lizard man steps back and away from Bendyn.

Jack's axe cuts a lethal blow through the air. But somehow, the lizardman manages to deflect it at the last moment the the result is only deep cut across his leg. The other lizardman tries to take advantage of Jack's attention being on its companion. But it's foot catches on a root and it stumbles to the ground. It drops its club as it attempts to break its fall.

Casparan forms a new blade. It flashes through the air and buries itself into the leg of the small creatures. The creature drops its crossbow with a hiss of pain and scurries for cover.

The forest is once again filled with the slap of crossbows being discharged. Bendyn senses a crossbow bolt flash past, and feels another strike his breastplate. A couple of bolts flash past Casparan, one buries itself in the warrior priest (1).

ooc: Casparan suffers 5 wounds. Edit: actually, 4 wounds, not 5.

*End of Round 3*


----------



## Scotley (Nov 22, 2005)

*Bendyn*

Bendyn wades in pursuing the lizardman and trying to keep the attacker between himself and the little buggers with the crossbows. His vents his rage and frustration over their losses and limited progress on the hapless lizardman attacking fiercely a snarl of anger on his face.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Nov 24, 2005)

Jack mutters curses impugning the genealogy, anatomy, and sexual habits of several minor deities as his spell proves largely ineffectual.

He aims an overhand chop of his hatchet at the prone lizardman, then takes a step back around his tree to give himself the breathing space to wrestle his shield off his back and into position.


----------



## doghead (Nov 28, 2005)

*Encounter in the Forest*

*Round 4*

Bendyn presses, closing the gap between himself and his attacker. The warrior's blade is fast. It pierces the soft fleshy part of the lizardman's throat. Blood fountains from the wound. The creature collapses to the ground.

Jack swings at the standing lizardman, but it easily evades his attack. Jack steps away from the creatures, and removes his shield from his back.

The lizardman follows Jack, swinging his club like a mad thing. The blow connects, but apart from rattling Jacks teeth a bit, it has no significant effect. The second lizardman grabs its club and scrambles to its feet and rushes in as well. But this ones blow is rushes and clumsy. Jack has no difficulty evading it.

Casparan forms a blade and hurls it at another of the small creatures. But the blade flies wide and high, striking nothing but leaves.

The familiar slap of crossbows fills the woods again. Bendyn feels a sharp pain in his shoulder. A small bolt protrudes from between the plates of his armour (1). One clatters harmlessly off Casparan's armour. But another draws blood (2)(3). The warrior priest initiate groans softly and leans against a tree for a moment. 

ooc: (1) Bendyn suffers 6 wounds, now carries -1 mod.
(2) Casparan suffers 1 wound. 
(3) Whoops, there is no initial damage for bloodroot poison. So Casparan is  fine for the moment, wounds changed accordingly.

*End of Round 4*


----------



## Scotley (Nov 28, 2005)

*Bendyn*

Bendyn moves to take one of Jack's foes, with luck they can flank one.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Nov 29, 2005)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Bendyn moves to take one of Jack's foes, with luck they can flank one.




Jack is more than happy to take up a flanking position, as long as it doesn't mean giving up the cover of his tree against the crossbows.

Once he's in place, he hacks once more at a lizard.


----------



## doghead (Nov 30, 2005)

*Encounter in the Forest*

*Round 5*

Bendyn closes the gap between himself and Jack. The lizardmen see him coming but are unable to react in time. The melee is swift and bloody. Bendyn flanks and attacks. His blow staggers the lizardman. Jack, seeing an opportunity follows up, striking with a vicious under hand strike that drops the lizardman to the ground. But the attack leaves Jack exposed for a moment, and the other lizardman seizes the opportunity. The blow catches Jack across the ribs. But Jack is tough, and his armour is tougher. Jack shrugs it off.

Casparan decides that it is time to press. He rushes forwards and closes with the nearest crossbow creature. The thing lets out a bark of surprise as the warrior priest initiate descends upon it. It scrambles under Casparan's attack and as far away as possible.

The other small creatures shoot again. With the exception of one of the creatures. His bolt catches on something and splinters, snapping the string of his crossbow. The little creature yowls in frustration. The other bolts shred the leaves and bushes around Casparan. Two hit the warrior. One clatters off his armour. The other carves a bloody gash across his scalp (1).

ooc: Notes
1) Casparan suffers 5 wounds, now at 9 wounds, -1 to rolls.

*End of Round 5*


----------



## Hypersmurf (Nov 30, 2005)

doghead said:
			
		

> The other small creatures shoot again. With the exception of one of the creatures. His bolt catches on something and splinters, snapping the string of his crossbow. The little creature yowls in frustration.




"You hear that?" Jack sneers at the remaining lizardman.  "Your friends are in trouble.  _You're_ in trouble.  Run away, before we kill you too..."

He punctuates the threat with another slash at the creature's face.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 30, 2005)

*Bendyn*

Bendyn presses his attack on the remaining Lizardman.


----------



## doghead (Nov 30, 2005)

*Encounter in the Forest*

*Round 6*

Bendyn presses the attack. His strike is not elegant, but the lizardman's defence is even less so. The creature hisses with pain. It recovers enough however, to fend off Jack's attack.

The lizardman hisses something at the two warriors, then turns and withdraws away from the fight.

Bendyn: [sblock]In Draconic - "You will not stop us. Victory has been promised to us by the Hajaijjthis!"[/sblock]

Casparan bounds on through the forest, pushing on after the small folk. Caught out by his sudden aggressive tack, he catches another before it can flee. This one also dodges the initiate's attack. This one also scurries from its attacker.

One of the small ones begins shouting and the others begin falling back. A few of them stop only long enough to loose their bolts at Casparan again. Two strike the warrior priest initiate. Once again, one harmlessly, the other leaving a bloody wound (1).

ooc: Notes
(1) Casparan suffers 1 wound, 10 wounds total,  -1 to rolls.

The reptilian humaniods are all falling back. Those with crossbows are still shooting - covering fire. 

*End of Round 6*

PS: Hype, Eluvan (Planescape: A Hopeless Begining) has been looking for you.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 30, 2005)

Bendyn shouts at the departing lizardman in Draconic, "Parley with us and perhaps a kind of victory is to be had. Tell us of the Hajaijjthis." He takes some cover until the shooting stops.


----------



## doghead (Dec 6, 2005)

*Encounter in the Forest*

One of the small creatures yaps some commands and the withdrawl and shooting petters off.  

Jack and Casparan put up their weapons slowly. Everyone drifts towards cover.

An wary silence hangs over the forest. Finally the 'leader' speaks. 

Draconic: [sblock]"This nothing to do with you. Stay away here. Stay off path. Tomorrow, you can pass as please."

The little creature is silent for a moment as if considering.

"Hajaijjthis. The Serpent in the Water. The Devourer. The Keeper of Secret Ways. She has promised us this. Her word is law. Her promise is victory for us. She is strong. So we as strong too. Her mystics swim with us, give us strength.

"Stay away. Tomorrow, you can pass."[/sblock]


----------



## Hypersmurf (Dec 6, 2005)

Jack looks to Bendyn for a translation.

"Should I get ready to hit something again?" he asks, in as neutral a tone as he can manage.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 7, 2005)

*Bendyn*

Bendyn shakes his head, "I can translate it, but I can't tell you what it means."  Bendyn repeats the Draconic words in Common.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Dec 7, 2005)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Bendyn shakes his head, "I can translate it, but I can't tell you what it means."  Bendyn repeats the Draconic words in Common.




Jack scowls.  "We were _off_ the bloody path when they jumped us," he complains.  "Will a day's delay disrupt your schedule unduly?"


----------



## doghead (Dec 7, 2005)

*Encounter in the Forest*

As Bendyn and Jack talk, there is whispered discussion between a few of the little ones. One of them seems quite excited, twitching and bouncing around like a scaley squirrel on speed. The 'leader' seems unconvinced and keeps trying to shoo the other one away.


----------



## doghead (Dec 11, 2005)

*Encounteer in the Forest*

Blood bubbles from the throat of the lizardman at the feet of Jack and Bendyn. It twitches a bit. Dying, but not dead yet, obviously.

ooc: Scotley, does Bendyn have a response for Jack? Just wannted to check you had seen the question before moving things on.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 11, 2005)

*Bendyn*

"I have no quarral with these lizard folk. Time is precious, but I see no reason to engage in needless battle. Getting ourselves killed will certainly not further the mission."  He raises his voice and switches to Draconic. "We will stay away today and avoid the path. Tomorrow we will move on." He translates for his companions. "Let's fall back a bit."


----------



## doghead (Dec 18, 2005)

*Encounter in the forest*

The small creatures and the lizard folk move slowly forward as the three adventurers pull back. Eventually the little ones get to their fallen companions, forming small noisy groups around the prone lizard folk warriors. One of the small ones moves from one fallen warrior to the other, pulling trips of cloth and other healing materials from its pouch with which it binds and dresses the wounds.

The last remaining lizard folk warrior keeps a wary eye on the three humans, but otherwise makes no aggressive moves.

Judging by the tone of the little creatures conversation, it seems that the healer was successful in stabilising both of the fallen lizard warriors. They remain, however, unconcious.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 18, 2005)

*Bendyn*

Speaking softly to his companions Bendyn says, "I'd guess they've undone all our hard work there now. I only took a scratch, how bad are you wounded?"


----------



## doghead (Dec 18, 2005)

*Ghosted: Casparan Atavar, Warrior Priest Initiate*

Casparan looks over to Bendyn. The warrior priest in training has a pained look on his face. 

"I've felt better. Took a couple of hits."

He stumbles slightly and leans against a tree.

"Feel a bit woosy as well. Think they had something on the bolts."

Indeed, despite his efforts to hide it, the warrior priest is looking rather drawn and pale, and seems to be struggling to focus clearly.

ooc: poison has kicked in.


----------



## doghead (May 10, 2006)

*--- Interval ---
 Summary of Events in the Lost Posts*

After fighting the dogmen and their lizardmen allies to a standoff, a truce is agreed on. The two side withdraw somewhat and settle down to wait. The next day the dogmen and their allie have gone, and the party moves on.

Down the path they come accross the site of a battle. There appears to have been numerous combatants on both sides, ranging in size from small to large. The pit dug in the path and other sprung traps suggest an ambush. From the bits of gear the party memebers find, it looks like the dogmen fought goblins, probably from a local mine. A small distance away, the party also finds a number of bodies, dogmen and lzardmen, that have been dumped into a gully.

Deciding to leave well enough alone, the party moves on. After crossing a river, they are attacked by an huge abomination; half owl, half bear. Jack kills it with a single blow of his axe. He takes the head as a souvenir, and some of the flesh for dinner.

Further down the road they come to a village set into the hill and surrounded by rice fields. After a cautious welcome, the villages greet the visitors as heros after discovering that the party have killed the owlbear. The creature had been terrorising the village for some time. A party is thrown. Jack leaves the head of the owlbear with the blacksmith to be made into a helmet, and the next day the party moves on.

About an hour out of the village they come across an old lady collecting a large number of small fruit that have spilled from her basket. The adventurers offer to help. The task seems never ending, and as they work, the day gets more oppressively hot and the fruit look more and more tempting. Some of the adventurers succumb. Immediately they are taken ill. The old lady gleefully insults their stamina, then tells them to visit her if they want to 'find the Stone'.

The party follows the signs to the cottage of Alianna, for they assume that this must be the witch that the villagers warned them to avoid. They find no one home, but shortly after entering are challenged to a fight by a man sized metal golum standing in the corner. Jack, Bendyn and the golum (Casparan, still ill from the poison, remained outside) get to work trashing the witch's house.


----------



## doghead (May 10, 2006)

The three combatants continue to trash the witch's house for a while longer. Suddenly the lid on one of the large wicker baskets in the corner shoots off and the little old woman pops up.

"Enough all ready!" She tears at her hair and looks around slightly google eyed. 

"Look at my house. You will be putting everything back where you found if you expect any help from me.

She draws herself up to her full height of 4 foot 7 inches and puts her hand on her hips.

"Well?"


----------



## Scotley (May 10, 2006)

*Bendyn*

Bendyn, panting slightly from the brief, but intense fight, picks up a chair that was overturned and looks at the rest of the mess, wondering what she expects them to do with the broken crockery. Turning to the others he says, "Shall we right the table?"


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (May 13, 2006)

It immediately halts in midstream. Its arms are out stretch with its metallic fingers ready to crush anything that gets within them. Retreating back to its standing ductile position, it waits for a second or two before using its large size to help straighten out the house. 

OCC: Guess it was loosing.. tinman doesn’t like confined spaces.


----------



## doghead (May 13, 2006)

The house is tidied up, the horses and ponies tied to a tree and Casparan joins his two companions in the cottage with the witch and the golum. 

The witch brews some tea. Casparan peers at it suspiciously. The witch laughs.

"It will make you feel better, warrior priest."

Casparan peers at it once more then downs the lot in one go.

"Well," says the witch looking at her three visitors. Jack gets particular scruitiny. "You are not quite what I was expecting. And I was lead to believe there were four of you."


----------



## Scotley (May 13, 2006)

*Bendyn*

Looking down with sorrow, Bendyn replies to the last, "We lost two of our original number to bandits. Jack joined up later."


----------



## doghead (May 19, 2006)

--- Alianna's Cottage ---

The witch nods slowly a couple of times.

"And now you head to Khare, in search of Xanvier I would imagine. You won't find a warm welcome there."


----------



## Hypersmurf (May 19, 2006)

"You mean their minions might challenge us to a fight with no provocation?" Jack asks archly.


----------



## doghead (May 19, 2006)

*--- Alianna's Cottage ---*

"Khare is a lawless place, a haven for bandits and pirates. Violence is a way of life there. But I was refering more to Xanvier. He is not likely to give you a warm welcome. The Five Kingdoms were not kind to the sage, and he hasn't forgotten it."


----------



## Scotley (May 19, 2006)

*Bendyn*

"That is information that could be very important. Perhaps there is something we could offer him in exchange for his services?"


----------



## doghead (May 19, 2006)

*--- Alianna's Cottage ---*

The witch shrugs.

"Not unless you have the power to right past wrongs and sooth the smarting from past slights. But I do have something that Xanvier does want. But what would you have that I might want?"


----------



## Scotley (May 19, 2006)

*Bendyn*

Ah the negotiations begin in ernest. What would a woman such as this need from us? "I guess the peace and stability of the Five Kingdoms isn't enough for you?"


----------



## Hypersmurf (May 22, 2006)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Ah the negotiations begin in ernest. What would a woman such as this need from us? "I guess the peace and stability of the Five Kingdoms isn't enough for you?"




"And how quickly she forgets the fruit-collecting services we've already provided," Jack adds.


----------



## doghead (May 26, 2006)

The old woman snorts with laughter.

"You didn't do so well with that little test either, if I recall correctly."

The old woman turns to Bendyn.

"You are a brave one, to beard the lioness in her own den."

The old woman's eyes glitter harshly for a moment. The she sighs slightly.

"I don't really care for the kings and the kingdoms. What are they to me? But I have no wish to see chaos and distruction visited on the people of the kingdoms. At least, any more than the earls already visit upon them themselves. So I will tell you what I know, and you in turn will do something for me.

"Tell me what you know of events so far?"


----------

